# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट से जुडी खबरे

## INDIAN_ROSE22

गोवा के पूर्व खेल मंत्री फ्रांसिस्को सिल्वीरा ने कहा कि उन्हें पाकिस्तान से एक एसएमएस मिला था, जिसमें इसकी विस्तृत जानकारी है कि 30 मार्च को क्रिकेट विश्व कप के सेमीफाइनल मुकाबले में शाहिद आफरीदी की टीम कैसे ढहेगी।

शुक्रवार को सिल्वीरा राज्य विधानसभा में विश्व कप जीतने पर टीम इंडिया को बधाई देने के लिए हो रही चर्चा में बोल रहे थे। उन्होंने कहा, "मेरे दोस्त को मैच से पहले मोबाइल फोन पर पाकिस्तान से एक संदेश मिला। इसमें दावा किया गया था कि यह सटोरिये का संदेश है।' 

इसके अनुसार.. भारत पहले बल्लेबाजी करेगा.. 260 से अधिक रन बनाएगा.. तीन विकेट पहले 15 ओवर में ही गिर जाएंगे। पाकिस्तान सौ रन बनाने के बाद 150 तक आते-आते अपने दो विकेट खो देगा। उनके पांच विकेट और गिरेंगे तथा वे 20 रन से मैच हार जाएंगे।"

सेंट आंड्रे से कांग्रेस विधायक सिल्वीरा ने कहा, "मेरे दोस्त ने मुझे यह एसएमएस पास किया। मैं चकित रह गया।"

भारत ने इस मैच में 29 रन से जीत दर्ज की थी। नौ विकेट पर भारत ने 260 रन बनाए थे। पाकिस्तान ने बाद में बल्लेबाजी की थी और पूरी टीम 231 पर सिमट गई थी।

क्या सटोरियों के दबाव में धीमे खेले थे पाकिस्तान के मिस्बाह उल हक, क्या जानबूझकर टपके थे सचिन के कैच?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग के संस्थापक ललित मोदी भारत में क्रिकेट लीग के सफल आयोजन के बाद इंग्लैंड में भी ऐसा ही टूर्नामेंट शुरु करने की योजना बना रहे थे। प्रोजेक्ट विक्टोरिया नाम की इस योजना में मोदी के साथ आईएमजी नामक एक कंपनी भी शामिल थी। मोदी पर यह आरोप लगाने वाले इंग्लैंड एंड वेल्स क्रिकेट बोर्ड के प्रमुख जाइल्स क्लार्क को कानूनी कार्रवाई का सामना करना पड़ रहा है।

इंग्लैंड के प्रमुख अखबाद द टेलीग्राफ में छपी एक रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक ललित मोदी और आईएमजी ने अलग-अलग रूप से जाइल्स पर केस कर दिया है, जिसकी सुनवाई जुलाई में की जाएगी। जाइल्स के मुताबिक यह योजना कुल 120 करोड़ पाउंड की थी। इस केस की सुनवाई हाई कोर्ट में 4 जुलाई 2011 को की जाएगी। 

क्लार्क द्वारा किया खुलासा चौंकाने वाला है। क्लार्क के मुताबिक मोदी और आईएमजी मिलकर प्रमुख इंग्लिश काउंटी को अपने साथ मिलाकर आईपीएल के तर्ज पर एक टी-20 क्रिकेट टूर्नामेंट को शुरु करने का प्लान बना रहे थे। जाइल्स के मुताबिक यह लीग इंग्लैंड क्रिकेट को बर्बाद करने के इरादे से शुरु हो रही थी।

पलटवार करते हुए मोदी और आईएमजी ने जाइल्स पर कागजात के मामले में झूठ बोलने का आरोप लगाया है। जाइल्स ने इस विद्रोही लीग के मोदी के इरादों के बारे में मौजूदा बीसीसीआई प्रमुख शशांक मनोहर को ईमेल कर आगाह किया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्रिकेट अंपायरिंग की दुनिया में पाकिस्तानी अंपयार अलीम डार का अपना अलग ही स्थान है। क्रिकेट विश्व कप में श्रीलंका और भारत के बीच हुए फाइनल मुकाबले में भी अलीम डार ने ही अंपायरिंग की थी। यूं तो अलीम डार सीधे हाथ से क्रिकेट खेलते थे और बाकी सभी काम भी सीधे हाथ से ही करते हैं लेकिन जब वो आउट देने के लिए हाथ ऊपर उठाते हैं तो उनका बायां हाथ उठता है।

जब अलीम डार से एक पाकिस्तानी समाचार चैनल में साक्षात्कार के दौरान यह पूछा गया कि आप बायां हाथ की अंगुली से आउट क्यों देते हैं तो अलीम का कहना था कि जिस अंगुली से आउट दिया दिया जाता है वो हमारे हाथ की शहादत (गवाही देने की) अंगुली होती है। मैं बाएं हाथ का इस्तेमाल इसलिए करता हूं ताकि मेरे दाएं हाथ की शहादत अंगुली से कभी गलती से भी कोई गलत फैसला न हो।

अलीम डार ने बताया कि उनका बेटा भी इस्लामिक स्कॉलर है और वो बहुत जल्द ही हाफिज-ए-कुरान (वो शख्स जिसे कुरान पूरी तरह याद होता है) होने वाला है। उनके बेटे को पढ़ाने वाले मौलाना ने भी यही कहा था कि शहादत अंगुली से कभी कोई गुनाह या गलती नहीं होनी चाहिए।

अलीम डार अब इसलिए ही बाएं हाथ की से आउट देते हैं ताकि उनकी शहादत अंगुली से कोई गलती न हो पाए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्रिकेट विश्वकप में 10 टीमों को प्रवेश देने का मामला तूल पकड़ता जा रहा है। इस मामले अब नया मोड़ ले लिया है। अब कहा जा रहा है कि बांग्लादेश और जिम्बाब्वे ने एसोसिएट टीमों को बाहर रखने में प्रमुख भूमिका निभाई है।

सूत्रों का कहना है कि आईसीसी विचार कर रही थी कि विश्वकप में कुल टीमें 10 होंगी। जिसमें टॉप की 6 या 8 टीमों को ही विश्वकप में सीधे प्रवेश मिलेगा। आखिरी 2 से 4 टीमों को एसोसिएट टीमों से मुकाबला कर विश्वकप में जगह बनानी होगी। अगर ऐसा हो जाता तो बांग्लादेश और जिम्बाब्वे की टीम को विश्वकप में भाग लेने के लिए एसोसिएट टीमों से मुकाबला करना पड़ता। ऐसे में कौन सी टीम किस पर भारी पड़ जाए कुछ कहा नहीं जा सकता।

इस बात से बांग्लादेश और जिम्बाब्वे सहमत नहीं थे। वे 10 टीमों का प्रतिनिधित्व चाहते थे। इस कारण नवें और 10वें पायदान पर काबिज इन दोनों टीमों ने भारत में हुई आईसीसी की बैठक में टेस्ट मैच खेलने वाले 10 देशों को ही विश्वकप में खेलने की अनुमति देने का दबाव बनाया।

गौरतलब है कि 2011 के क्रिकेट विश्व कप में कुल 14 टीमों ने भाग लिया था। एसोसिएट टीमों ने भी शानदार प्रदर्शन किया। इसके बावजूद उनके प्रदर्शनों को नजरंदाज कर आईसीसी ने 10 टीमों के विश्वकप में भाग लेने पर मुहर लगा दी। वैसे विश्वकप से बाहर हो जाने वाली आयरलैंड जैसी एसोसिएट टीमों के लिए समर्थन बढ़ रहा है क्योंकि आयरलैंड ने विश्व कप 2011 में शानदार प्रदर्शन किया था। इस कारण विश्वकप 2015 के आयोजन पर अब भी आईसीसी विचार कर सकती है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हैदराबाद. पूर्व ऑस्ट्रेलियाई खिलाड़ी और राजस्थान रॉयल्स के मौजूदा कप्तान शेन वार्न ने डेक्कन चार्जर्स की कमान संभालने वाले कुमार संगकारा को अपनी रणनीति का मजा चखा दिया। पूरे मैच में कभी भी यह प्रतीत नहीं हुआ कि आईपीएल-2 की विजेता टीम मुकाबले में उतरी है।

राजस्थान रॉयल्स की धमाकेदार जीत ने कुछ नए खिलाड़ियों को उबारा है जो कि टूर्नामेंट के नए स्टार बन सकते हैं। आइए इन नवोदित खिलाड़ियों पर एक नजर डालते हैं...

सिद्धार्थ त्रिवेदी

अपनी मध्यम तेज गेंदबाजी से सिद्धार्थ ने डेक्कन चार्जर्स के बल्लेबाजों को रन के लिए तरसा दिया। चार ओवर की गेंदबाजी में सिद्धार्थ ने महज 15 रन दिए और साथ ही तीन दिग्गज बल्लेबाजों के विकेट भी लिए। सिद्धार्थ के शिकार बल्लेबाजों में कप्तान संगकारा भी शामिल रहे। त्रिवेदी ने संगकारा को पिच समझने का जरा भी मौका नहीं दिया और बिना खाता खोले ही लौटा दिया।

इसके साथ ही सिद्धार्थ ने डेक्कन के महंगे खिलाड़ियों में शुमार ऑस्ट्रेलियाई हरफनमौला खिलाड़ी डेनियल क्रिश्चियन को भी सस्ते में आउट किया। अपने शानदार प्रदर्शन के लिए सिद्घार्थ को मैन ऑफ द मैच भी चुना गया।

जॉन बोथा की जांबाजी

बल्लेबाज बोथा ने विस्फोटक बल्लेबाजी कर दिखा दिया कि वो किसी भी टीम के गेंदबाज के सामने मुश्किल खड़ी कर सकते हैं। बोथा के सामने उनके साथी खिलाड़ी डेल स्टेन थे, लेकिन बोथा ने कोई नरमी नहीं बरती। बोथा ने सबसे ज्यादा पिटाई लेफ्ट आर्म स्पिनर प्रज्ञान ओझा की करी। ओझा की 13 गेंदों में बोथा ने 29 रन बना डाले। इसमें तीन चौके और एक छक्का शामिल था। 

वार्न की कप्तानी, भई वाह..

शेन वार्न ने अपनी कप्तानी का जलवा दिखाकर डेक्कन चार्जर्स को ढेर कर दिया। वार्न ने अपने गेंदबाजों को कुछ ऐसे निर्देशित किया कि चार्जर्स के बल्लेबाज रन बनाने को तरस गए। राजस्थान ने आधी लड़ाई पहली पारी में ही जीत ली थी, जब उन्होंने डेक्कन की टीम को 137 रन के छोटे से स्कोर पर रोक दिया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

राजस्थान रॉयल्स के हरफनमौला खिलाड़ी योहान बोथा ने कहा कि बांग्लादेश के खिलाफ वनडे मैच में 15 छक्के जड़कर विश्व रिकॉर्ड कायम करने वाले ऑस्ट्रेलियाई बल्लेबाज शेन वाटसन जल्द ही उनकी टीम के साथ जुड़ जाएंगे। बोथा के अनुसार वे मंगलवार को दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स के खिलाफ मैच के बाद रॉयल्स टीम के साथ जुड़ सकते हैं।

आईपीएल-1 के प्लेयर ऑफ द टूर्नामेंट वाटसन इस समय ऑस्ट्रेलियाई टीम के साथ बांग्लादेश में हैं और सोमवार को ही नाबाद 185 रन की कातिलाना पारी में 15 चौके और 15 छक्के जड़कर उन्होंने एक नया कीर्तिमान बनाया। बोथा ने कहा कि ऑस्ट्रेलिया के उप कप्तान वाटसन मंगलवार के मैच के बाद भारत आ जाएंगे। उन्होंने बताया कि पाल कोलिंगवुड की जगह टीम में आए ओरम चोटिल हैं और मंगलवार को उनका खेलना तय नहीं हैं। 

डेक्कन चार्जर्स के खिलाफ हैदराबाद में नाबाद 67 रन की मैच विजयी पारी खेलने वाले बोथा ने कहा कि वाटसन के आने के बाद टीम की बैटिंग लाइन अप में बदलाव किया जाएगा और संभवत वह खुद नीचे उतरेंगे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सोमवार को कोलकाता के ईडन गार्डन्स में केकेआर और डेकन चार्जर्स के बीच खेले गए मैच के दौरान स्टेडियम की आधी सीटें भी भरी नहीं थीं। सौरव के कुछ समर्थक अपने हाथों में 'सौरव वी मिस यू' का बैनर लिए हुए थे। मैच के दौरान दर्शकों में उत्साह भी कम दिखा। मैच के दौरान तो कुछ ने तो सौरव के समर्थन में नारे भी लगाए। इसके पहले भी प्रैक्टिस के दौरान स्टेडियम के बाहर कुछ लोगों ने केकेआर के को-ओनर शाहरुख खान के विरोध में नारे लगाए थे। यह भी खबर है कि कोलकाता में केकेआर का बैनर और झंडे की बिक्री बहुत कम हो गई है। 

आईपीएल-4 में सौरव गांगुली को टीम में न शामिल किए जाने से नाराज कोलकाता के क्रिकेट प्रशंसकों का दिल जीतने के लिए नाइट राइडर्स के मालिक शाहरुख खान ने अपनी टीम की टूर्नामेंट में पहली जीत को सौरव गांगुली को समर्पित की है। इसके अलावा उन्होंने कहा कि यह जीत कोलकाता के क्रिकेट प्रेमियों की है। उल्लेखनीय है कि आईपीएल की नीलामी में सौरव गांगुली को नजरअंदाज किए जाने के बाद नाइट राइडर्स को कोलकाता में चौतरफा आलोचनाओं का शिकार होना पड़ा था।

अपनी टीम की जीत के बाद फ्रेंचाइजी मालिक शाहरुख खान ने कहा कि मैं सिर्फ कोलकाता के प्रशंसकों के लिए ऐसा करना चाहता था खासकर सौरव गांगुली के लिए। मैं चाहता हूं कि केकेआर इस साल सौरव गांगुली और कोलकाता के लिए आईपीएल टूर्नामेंट जीते। शाहरुख खान ने कहा, मैं इस जीत से बहुत खुश हूं। हमारी टीम अकसर नहीं जीतती है पर ऐसे में यह मैच हमारे लिए सुखद अनुभव लेकर आया। कप्तान गौतम गंभीर और जैकस कैलिस ने बेहतरीन खेल दिखाया। पिछले तीन सीजनों में विवाद से घिरे रहने के बार में उन्होंने कहा, यह बहुत ही दुखद है कि हमारी टीम गलत कारणों से चर्चा में रही। खासकर कुछ ऐसे विवाद जो बेबुनियाद थे। 

आपकी राय

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ऑस्ट्रेलिया के तूफानी गेंदबाज शॉन टेट ने भारतीय जमीन पर और इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग के इतिहास में सबसे तेज गेंद डालने की दोहरी उपलब्धि अपने नाम कर ली।

राजस्थान रॉयल्स के टेट ने दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स के खिलाफ पारी के पहले ही ओवर में जो पांचवीं गेंद डाली। उसकी रफ्तार 157.3 किमी प्रति घंटा या 97.74 मील प्रति घंटा मापी गयी। हालांकि इस मामले में कोई आधिकारिक आंकड़ा मौजूद नहीं है लेकिन यह माना जा रहा है कि यह भारतीय धरती पर सबसे तेज गेंद है। क्रिकेट इतिहास में सबसे तेज गेंद को लेकर खासी बहस रही है। आधिकारिक आंकड़े मानते हैं कि पाकिस्तान के शोएब अख्तर ने इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ 2003 में 161.3 किमी प्रति घंटे की रफ्तार से गेंद डाली थी। हालांकि यह भी माना जाता है कि पाकिस्तान के ही तेज गेंदबाज मोहम्मद समी ने भारत के खिलाफ एक वनडे मैच में 164 किमी प्रति घंटे की रफ्तार से गेंद डाली थी।

टेट ने गत वर्ष इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ 161.1 किमी की रफ्तार निकाली थी जबकि ऑस्ट्रेलिया के ही तूफानी गेंदबाज ब्रेंट ली 2005 में न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाफ 160.8 किमी प्रति घंटे की गति निकाल चुके हैं। ऑस्ट्रेलिया के ही जैफ थॉमसन ने 1979 में वेस्टइंडीज के खिलाफ 160.5 किमी प्रति घंटे की रफ्तार निकाल कर दुनिया को चौंकाया था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

राजस्थान रॉयल्स के खिलाफ दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स के कप्तान वीरेंद्र सहवाग का बल्ला एक बार फिर नहीं चला। इससे पहले मुंबई इंडियंस के भी खिलाफ सहवाग का बल्ला खामोश रहा था। आईपीएल में करीब 8 मैच हो चुके हैं। लेकिन अभी तक नामी गिरामी बल्लेबाज या गेंदबाज अपने नाम के अनुरूप खेल नहीं दिखा सके हैं। बल्लेबाजी में सबसे उपर कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स के लिए खेल रहे दक्षिण अफ्रीकी खिलाड़ी जैक कॉलिस हैं, जबकि गेंदबाजी में मुंबई इंडियंस के लिए खेल रहे श्रीलंकाई गेंदबाज मलिंगा हैं, लेकिन दर्शकों को दूसरे नामी गिरामी खिलाड़ियों को आग बरसाते अभी देखना है। कम जाने जाने वाले खिलाड़ियों का अभी तक का प्रदर्शन बेहतर रहा है।  

बल्लेबाजी में फिलहाल सबसे ऊपर कॉलिस ने दो मैचों में 53.5 के औसत से 107 रन बनाए हैं। उन्होंने दोनों मैचों में अर्ध-शतक लगाया है। उनके खाते में एक छक्का और 14 चौके है। दूसरे नंबर पर भी दक्षिण अफ्रीका के खिलाड़ी जे बोथा हैं। उन्होंने राजस्थान रॉयल्स के लिए एक मैच में 67 रन बनाए हैं। उनके खाते में भी एक छक्का और  8 चौके हैं।  लेकिन इसके बाद चेन्नई सुपरकिंग्स के लिए खेल रहे एस अनिरुद्ध हैं, जिन्होंने एक मैच में 64 रन बनाए हैं। उन्होंने 2 छक्के और 6 चौके मारे हैं। कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स के एमके तिवारी ने भी दो मैचों में 57 रन बनाए हैं। उनके खाते में 4 छक्के और 3 चौके हैं। वर्तमान में बल्लेबाजी में प्रदर्शन के आधार पर पांचवें नंबर पर डेक्कन चार्जर्स के बी चिपली हैं, जिन्होंने दो मैचों में 54 रन बनाए हैं। उन्होंने छक्का हालांकि एक भी नहीं लगाया, लेकिन 7 चौके उनके खाते में हैं। याने पहले 5 टॉप खिलाड़ियों में 3 ऐसे खिलाड़ी हैं, जिन्हें अंतर्राष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट का अनुभव नहीं है।  

पहली बार आईपीएल में डेक्कन चार्जर्स के लिए खेल रहे ऑस्ट्रेलियाई खिलाड़ी डेनियल क्रिश्चियन ने दो मैचों में 51 रन बनाए हैं। उनके खाते में 4 छक्के और 2 चौके हैं। पहली बार ही आईपीएल में खेल रहे जैकब्स मुंबई इंडियंस के खिलाड़ी हैं। वे सचिन तेंडुलकर के साथ ओपनिंग कर रहे हैं, लेकिन उनके खाते में केवल 1 रन है।   

हाल ही में विश्व कप जीते भारतीय सितारों की बात करें तो उनका प्रदर्शन भी उल्लेखनीय नहीं है। सचिन तेंडुलकर(मुंबई इंडियंस) का 1 मैच में 46 रन, युसुफ पठान (कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स) 2 मैचों में 33 रन, सुरेश रैना (चेन्नई सुपरकिंग्स), 1 मैच में 33 रन और गौतम गंभीर (कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स) ने 2 मैचों में 30 रन बनाए हैं। बाकी खिलाड़ियों का प्रदर्शन तो और भी कमजोर रहा है।  

गेंदबाजी में भी वही तस्वीर है। हालांकि सबसे उपर श्रीलंका के मलिंगा हैं, जिन्होंने मुंबई इंडियंस के लिए खेलते हुए केवल 13 रन देकर 5 विकेट चटकाए। लेकिन इसके बाद बेहतर प्रदर्शन करने वाले कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स के इकबाल अब्दुल्ला हैं। उन्होंने दो मैचों में 50 रन देकर, 4 विकेट लिए हैं। डेक्कन चार्जर्स के डेल स्टेन ने दो मैचों में 51 रन देकर 3 विकेट लिए हैं। और उनके बाद राजस्थान रायल्स के ए सिंह हैं, जिन्होंने 1 मैच में 35 रन देकर 3 विकेट लिए। इस सूची में पांचवें स्थान पर भी रॉयल्स के एसके त्रिवेदी हैं, जिन्होंने केवल 15 रन देकर, 3 विकेट चटकाए।  

हाल ही में विश्व कप जीतने वाले भारतीय टीम के गेंदबाजों में मुंबई इंडियंस के हरभजन सिंह ने 1 मैच में 2 विकेट, कोलकाता राइडर्स के युसुफ पठान ने दो मैचों में 1 विकेट, कोच्चि टस्कर्स के श्रीसंथ, सुपरकिंग्स के सुरेश रैना, और मुंबई इंडियंस के जहीर खान को एक-एक मैच से एक-एक विकेट मिला है। इंडियंस के ही मुनाफ पटेल ने 1 मैच में 3 ओवर डाले और 20 रन दिए। उन्हें किसी विकेट की अभी भी तलाश है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आईपीएल की नई टीम के नए कप्तान युवराज सिंह अपने साथी खिलाड़ियों के प्रदर्शन से संतुष्ट हैं। टूर्नामेंट में लगातार दूसरी जीत हासिल करने के बाद कहा कि मोहनीश को छठवें क्रम पर बल्लेबाजी करवाने की रणनीति सफल हो गई।

हालांकि मोहनीश मिश्रा इस बात से खुश नहीं थे। युवराज ने कहा, मोहनीश बल्लेबाजी का आगाज करना चाहते थे, लेकिन मैंने उन पर छठे क्रम पर आने के लिए जोर डाला। उनका खेले उस स्थान के लिए बिल्कुल सही है। हमारा ये प्लान कामयाब रहा और हमने आसानी से लक्ष्य को हासिल कर लिया।

दोनों नई टीमों के बीच हुए पहले मुकाबले में पुणे वारियर्स ने कोच्चि टस्कर्स को 4 विकेट से हराया था। लगातार दूसरी जीत के बाद कप्तान युवराज ने कहा, "जीत सिर्फ जीत होती है, फिर वो आसानी से मिले या मुश्किल से। मैं उससे खुश हूं। बस हमारी टीम पूरे टूर्नामेंट में यही लय बरकरार रखे।"

मोहनीश मिश्रा ने शानदार बल्लेबाजी का प्रदर्शन करते हुए नाबाद 37 रन बनाए। उनकी इसी पारी के दम पर पुणे ने कोच्चि द्वारा दिए 148 रन के लक्ष्य को सात गेंदें शेष रहते हासिल कर लिया था।

युवराज ने कहा, "मेरे जल्दी आउट होने के बाद रोबिन उथप्पा ने फटाफट 25-30 रन बना डाले और साथ ही मोहनीश के साथ मिलकर अच्छी साझेदारी की। मोहनीश ने एक फिनिशर की तरह टीम को जीत की मंजिल तक पहुंचाया"। पुणे का अगला मुकाबला 17 को दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स के विरुद्ध होगा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

श्रीलंका क्रिकेट बोर्ड एक बड़े संकट की ओर बढ़ रहा है। श्रीलंका सरकार के आदेश के बावजूद आईपीएल में खेल रहे श्रीलंका के कई क्रिकेटरों ने जल्द वतन लौटने से इनकार कर दिया है। गौरतलब है कि श्रीलंका के खेल मंत्री महिंदानंद अल्दुगमगे ने श्रीलंका के खिलाड़ियों को इंग्लैंड दौरे पर जाने के लिए पांच मई तक लौट आने को कहा था। इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ श्रीलंका का पहला टेस्ट 26 मई से खेला जाएगा। गौरतलब है कि आईपीएल में ११ श्रीलंकाई क्रिकेटर खेल रहे हैं और यह टूर्नामेंट २८ मई तक चलेगा।   

 खेल मंत्री ने कहा, 'बीसीसीआई हमारी मदद करता रहा है। हम बीसीसीआई से भिड़ना नहीं चाहते हैं। लेकिन हमें अपने देश की क्रिकेट का भी खयाल रखना होगा।' वहीं, आईपीएल टीम मैनेजमेंट का कहना है कि श्रीलंकाई खिलाड़ी 10 मई तक भारत में खेलेंगे। वहीं, कुछ फ्रेंचाइजी का यह भी कहना है कि कुछ खिलाड़ी 20 मई तक आईपीएल खेलेंगे। दक्षिण की एक फ्रेंचाइजी के अधिकारी ने कहा, 'भ्रम कहां है? खिलाड़ियों ने 20 मई तक खेलने का वादा किया है।' 

श्रीलंका के खेल मंत्री ने कहा था, 'जो खिलाड़ी पांच मई तक देश नहीं लौटेंगे, उनके खिलाफ कार्रवाई की जाएगी। ऐसे खिलाड़ियों को इंग्लैंड दौरे पर नहीं चुना जाएगा। यहां तक कि बीसीसीआई को यह मालूम है कि हमारे खिलाड़ी 10 मई तक ही आईपीएल के उपलब्ध हैं। यह स्थिति श्रीलंकाई क्रिकेटरों के इस्तीफे की वजह से पैदा हुई है।' श्रीलंका क्रिकेट और आईपीएल के लिए पैदा हुए संकट को हल करने के लिए बीसीसीआई और आईपीएल के अधिकारी टीम प्रबंधन के साथ-साथ श्रीलंकाई क्रिकेट बोर्ड के अधिकारियों से बात कर रहे हैं। 

गौरतलब है कि इस समय आईपीएल में श्रीलंका के कई वरिष्ठ खिलाड़ी खेल रहे हैं। इनमें कुमार संगकारा, महेला जयवर्द्धने, तिलकरत्ने दिलशान और मलिंगा शामिल हैं। संगकारा और जयवर्द्धने तो दो टीमों की कप्तानी भी कर रहे हैं। संगकारा डेकन चार्जर्स के कप्तान हैं, तो महेला कोच्चि की टीम की कप्तानी कर रहे हैं। श्रीलंका के ११ खिलाड़ी आईपीएल की अलग-अलग टीमों में खेल रहे हैं। इनमें से कम से कम पांच खिलाड़ी इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ होने वाले मैचों के लिए टीम में शामिल हो सकते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर को क्रिकेट की बाइबल मानी जाने वाली ‘विज्डन’ पत्रिका ने २०१० का शीर्ष क्रिकेटर घोषित किया है। उन्हें 2009 की विज्डन टेस्ट टीम में भी शामिल किया गया है। विज्डन क्रिकेटर्स अल्मनैक के १४८वें संस्करण के प्रकाशन के अवसर पर विज्डन क्रिकेटर्स ऑफ द ईयर के साथ-साथ २०१० के शीर्ष क्रिकेटर की भी घोषणा की गई। विज्डन ने इस वर्ष चार क्रिकेटरों क्रिस रीड, इयोन मोर्गन, जोनाथन ट्रॉट (इंग्लैंड), तमीम इकबाल (बांग्लादेश) को क्रिकेटर्स ऑफ द ईयर चुना है।
प्रमुख पुरस्कार 
पद्मविभूषण : 2008

महाराष्ट्र भूषण अवॉर्ड : 2001

पद्मश्री : 1999

राजीव गांधी खेल रत्न : 1997-98

अर्जुन अवॉर्ड : 1994.

.. और प्रमुख क्रिकेटिंग अवॉर्ड

आईसीसी क्रिकेटर ऑफ द ईयर : 2010

प्लेयर ऑफ द वर्ल्ड कप : 2007

विज्डन क्रिकेटर ऑफ द ईयर : 1997

ट्विटर पर फॉलोअर्स के मामले में भी नंबर एक 
क्रिकेट के लगभग सारे रिकॉर्ड अपने नाम कर चुके मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंदुलकर ने माइक्रो ब्लॉगिंग वेबसाइट ट्विटर पर भी नंबर एक हो गए हैं। फॉलोअर्स की जंग में सचिन पूर्व विदेश राज्यमंत्री के शशि थरूर को मात देकर शीर्ष पर पहुंच गए हैं। बुधवार ‘रिकॉर्डों के शहंशाह’ तेंदुलकर के चाहने वालों की संख्या अब तक शीर्ष पर चल रहे राजनीति और कूटनीति के धुरंधर खिलाड़ी शशि थरूर से भी ज्यादा हो गई। ट्विटर पर ‘लिटिल मास्टर’ के प्रशंसकों की संख्या रिकॉर्ड 9,79,227 है जबकि ‘ट्विटर मिनिस्टर’ के नाम से मशहूर शशि थरूर के 9,79,072 फालोअर हैं। विश्वकप में शानदार प्रदर्शन के बाद सचिन के प्रशंसकों की संख्या बड़ी तेजी से बढ़ोतरी हुई है।

विज्डन ने धोनी को कप्तान चुना 
विज्डन ने टीम इंडिया के कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी की नेतृत्व क्षमता का पूरा सम्मान करते हुए उन्हें वर्ष की टेस्ट टीम का कप्तान चुना है। विज्डन की इस टीम में धोनी, सचिन तेंडुलकर और वीवीएस लक्ष्मण सहित पांच भारतीय क्रिकेटर शामिल हैं। वीरेंद्र सहवाग और जहीर खान को भी विज्डन की टीम में जगह मिली है। टीम का चयन वेस्टइंडीज के पूर्व तेज गेंदबाज इयान बिशप, पाकिस्तान के पूर्व कप्तान रमीज राजा, ऑस्ट्रेलिया के पूर्व कप्तान इयान चैपल और विज्डन के संपादक स्कील्ड बैरी के पैनल ने किया है।

पारी का आगाज करने के लिए सहवाग के साथ बांग्लादेश के तमीम इकबाल को चुना गया है। विज्डन ने 2008 से वर्ष की टेस्ट टीम के चयन की शुरुआत की थी। उसके बाद पहला ऐसा अवसर है जबकि इसमें कोई भी ऑस्ट्रेलियाई खिलाड़ी शामिल नहीं है। ऑस्ट्रेलिया के अलावा पाकिस्तान, न्यू जीलैंड और वेस्ट इंडीज का भी कोई खिलाड़ी इस टीम में शामिल नहीं है। भारत के पांच खिलाड़ियों के अलावा इस टीम में साउथ अफ्रीका और इंग्लैंड के दो-दो, श्रीलंका और बांग्लादेश का एक एक खिलाड़ी शामिल है।

विज्डन की २००९ की टेस्ट टीम: वीरेंद्र सहवाग, तमीम इकबाल, कुमार संगकारा, सचिन तेंडुलकर, जैक्स कैलिस, वीवीएस लक्ष्मण, महेंद्र सिंह धोनी (कप्तान व विकेटकीपर), ग्रेम स्वान, डेल स्टेन, जहीर खान और जेम्स एंडरसन।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

राजस्थान रॉयल्स टीम शुक्रवार को जब यहां एसएमएस स्टेडियम पर कोलकाता नाइटराइडर्स के खिलाफ उतरेगी, तो उसका इरादा जीत की हैट्रिक बनाने का होगा। लगातार दो जीत से रॉयल्स के खिलाड़ी उत्साहित हैं और वे शाहरुख की टीम को भी पटखनी देना चाहते हैं। वहीं कोलकाता टीम ने अभी तक एक मैच जीता है, जबकि एक में उसे हार का सामना करना पड़ा।

किंग खान भी आएंगे: बॉलीवुड स्टार शाहरुख खान व जूही चावला भी अपनी टीम कोलकाता का उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए जयपुर आएंगे। वहीं रॉयल्स की शिल्पा शेट्टी व उनके पति राज कुंद्रा भी मौजूद रहेंगे।

तैयार है स्टेडियम: मैच एक नंबर पिच (ईस्ट स्टैंड) पर होगा। पिच के बीच में हल्की घास है, लेकिन गुडलैंग्थ पर नहीं। पिच क्यूरेटर के अनुसार पिच का व्यवहार 90 प्रतिशत वैसा ही होगा, जैसा पिछले मैच में था। 150 से अधिक का स्कोर बनने की संभावना।

इन पर रहेंगी नजरें: रॉयल्स के कप्तान शेन वार्न, राहुल द्रविड़, अशोक मेनारिया, सिद्धार्थ त्रिवेदी व जोहान बोथा शानदार फॉर्म में हैं। वाटसन के जुड़ने से टीम की ताकत बढ़ गई है। कोलकाता टीम की कमान गौतम गंभीर संभाल रहे हैं। इस टीम में यूसुफ पठान, ग्रीम स्मिथ व लक्ष्मीपति बालाजी जैसे प्रमुख खिलाड़ी मौजूद हैं।

वाटसन व ब्रेट ली होंगे आमने-सामने: ऑस्ट्रेलियाई ऑल राउंडर शेन वाटसन व तेज गेंदबाज ब्रेट ली बांग्लादेश के खिलाफ वनडे सीरीज के बाद गुरुवार को जयपुर आ गए। वाटसन जहां रॉयल्स की ओर से खेलेंगे, वहीं ब्रेट ली कोलकाता की गेंदबाजी को मजबूती देंगे। ब्रेड हैडिन कोलकाता से जुड़ गए हैं, लेकिन उनके खेलने की संभावना नहीं है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारतीय युवा बल्लेबाज विराट कोहली, बाएं हाथ के धुरंधर बल्लेबाज गौतम गंभीर और विस्फोटक ओपनर वीरेंद्र सहवाग अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट परिषद की ताजा जारी वनडे बल्लेबाजी रैंकिंग में दो दो स्थान फिसल गए हैं जबकि कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी और मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंदुलकर भी एक एक स्थान लुढक गए हैं।

ताजा आईसीसी रैंकिंग में हालांकि टीम इंडिया 121 अंकों के साथ दूसरे स्थान पर बनी हुई है लेकिन इसके खिलाडी व्यक्तिगत रूप से रैंकिंग में फिसल गए हैं। आस्ट्रेलियाई टीम 129 अंकों के साथ पहले और श्रीलंका 118 अंकों के साथ तीसरे स्थान पर है।

बल्लेबाजी रैंकिंग में कोहली दो अंक फिसलकर छठे स्थान से आठवें स्थान पर लुढक गए हैं तो धोनी और सचिन भी एक एक स्थान के नुकसान के साथ क्रमशः नौवें और दसवें स्थान पर आ गये हैं। गंभीर 10वें स्थान से लुढ़ककर 12वें, सहवाग 11वें से 13वें और युवराज 17वें से 18वें स्थान पर पहुंच गए हैं जबकि सुरेश रैना पिछली रैंकिंग 31वें स्थान पर बरकरार हैं।

दक्षिण अफ्रीका के हाशिम अमला और ए बी डीविलियर्स क्रमशघ् पहले और दूसरे स्थान पर तथा श्रीलंका के तिलकरत्ने दिलशान तीसरे स्थान पर बने हुए हैं जबकि आस्ट्रेलियाई आलराउंडर शेन वाटसन नौ अंकों की छलांग लगाकर चौथे स्थान पर पहुंच गए हैं।

भारत का कोई भी गेंदबाज इस बार भी शीर्ष 10 में जगह बनाने में कामयाब नहीं हो पाया है। गेंदबाजी रैंकिंग में भारत के अनुभवी तेज गेंदबाज जहीर खान, प्रवीण कुमार और मुनाफ पटेल को एक एक स्थान का फायदा हुआ है। जहीर 15वें से 14वें, प्रवीण 29वें से 28वें और पटेल 31वें से 30वें स्थान पर आ गए हैं जबकि हरभजन सिंह पूर्ववत 18वें स्थान पर बने हुए हैं।

न्यूजीलैंड के कप्तान डेनियल वेट्टोरी गेंदबाजी रैंकिंग में अपना शीर्ष स्थान बनाये हुए हैं जबकि जिम्बाव्बे के रे प्राइस दूसरे स्थान पर बरकरार हैं। इंग्लैंड के ग्रीम स्वान तीसरे नंबर पर बने हुए हैं।

आस्ट्रेलिया के शेन वाटसन बंगलादेश के खिलाफ तीन मैचों की सीरीज में शानदार प्रदर्शन के दम पर वनडे रैंकिंग में शीर्ष आलराउंडर बन गए हैं जो कि उनके करियर की सर्वश्रेष्ठ रैंकिंग हैं। इस सीरीज में वाटसन ने 294 रन बनाकर और तीन विकेट लेकर मैन आफ द टूर्नामेंट का खिताब जीता। उन्होंने दूसरे वनडे में रिकार्ड 15 छक्कों की मदद से नाबाद 185 रन की शानदार पारी खेली थी। बांग्लादेश के कप्तान शाकिब हल हसन आलराउंडर रैंकिंग में दूसरे स्थान पर खिसक गए हैं और पाकिस्तान के शाहिद आफरीदी तीसरे स्थान पर हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के पूर्व कप्तान सौरव गांगुली के प्रशंसकों के लिए अच्छी खबर है। गांगुली कोच्चि टस्कर्स की टीम में शामिल हो सकते हैं। माना जा रहा है कि कोच्चि टस्कर्स के खिलाड़ी स्टीव स्मिथ टूर्नामेंट नहीं खेल रहे हैं और टस्कर्स प्रबंधन उन्हें स्मिथ के बजाए, टीम में शामिल किए जाने के लिए बीसीसीआई को प्रस्ताव देगी। कोच्चि टस्कर्स आईपीएल-4 में अपने दोनों प्रारंभिक मैच हार चुकी है।

मीडिया में खबरें आ रही हैं कि कोच्चि टस्कर्स प्रबंधन फिर एक बार सौरव गांगुली को टीम में शामिल करने पर गंभीरता से विचार कर रहा है। हालांकि प्रबंधन ने कहा है कि अभी इस बारे में कोई चर्चा नहीं की गई है।

आईपीएल-4 के लिए खिलाड़ियों की बंगलुरु में जनवरी में हुई नीलामी में केवल तीन भारतीय खिलाड़ियों को खरीददार नहीं मिले थे। उनमें सौरव गांगुली के अलावा मुंबई क्रिकेट टीम के कप्तान वसीम जफर और पंजाब के तेज गेंदबाज वीआरवी सिंह शामिल हैं। 

नीलामी के ठीक पहले गांगुली ने अपना बेस प्राइज 1.84 करोड़ रुपए कर दिया था। उन्हें कोलकाता नाईट राइडर्स ने तो नजरअंदाज किया ही, साथ ही बाकी के 9 फ्रेंचाइजी ने भी इन्हें टीम में शामिल करना ठीक नहीं समझा। नीलामी के बाद, कोच्चि टीम के प्रबंधन की काफी  आलोचना हुई कि उन्होंने ज्यादातर गेंदबाजों को ही टीम में शामिल किया है। इसके बाद फिर एक बार कोच्चि टस्कर्स ने गांगुली को टीम में शामिल करवाने की मुहिम छेड़ी। इसके बाद बीसीसीआई ने सभी फ्रेंचाइजी को पत्र लिखकर, उनकी राय मांगी लेकिन कई फ्रेंचाइजी ने नीलाम न हुए खिलाड़ियों को अब टीम में शामिल करने पर आपत्ति जताई। और गांगुली को टीम में शामिल करने का प्रयास विफल हो गया।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इंग्लिश क्रिकेट टीम के सलामी बल्लेबाज एलिस्टर कुक ने कहा है कि मौका दिए जाने पर वह एकदिवसीय टीम की कप्तानी के लिए तैयार हैं।

कुक का यह बयान उस समय आया है जब नियमित कप्तान एंड्रयू स्ट्रॉस के भविष्य को लेकर कई तरह की बातें की जा रही हैं। विश्व कप क्वार्टर फाइनल में श्रीलंका के हाथों टीम की हार के बाद स्ट्रॉस की कप्तानी खतरे में है।

समाचार पत्र 'द टेलीग्राफ' के मुताबिक खुद कोच एंडी फ्लावर चाहते हैं कि स्ट्रॉस बेशक बेहतरीन टेस्ट कप्तान हैं लेकिन इंग्लिश एकदिवसीय टीम के नए नेतृत्व की जरूरत है। यह मौका किसी युवा खिलाड़ी को दिया जाना चाहिए।

कुक ने इसे एक मौके की तरह लिया है और चयनकर्ताओं और बोर्ड के सामने अपनी मंशा जाहिर कर दी है। पत्र ने कुक के हवाले से लिखा है, "कप्तानी सम्भालने के लिए कोई सबसे उपयुक्त समय नहीं होता। नेतृत्व में किसी तरह का बदलाव होता है तो मैं उसके लिए तैयार हूं।"

"विश्व कप के बाद लोग हमेशा मुझसे कप्तानी को लेकर सवाल करते हैं। मैं उनसे कहता हूं कि फिलहाल एंड्रयू स्ट्रॉस इंग्लैंड के कप्तान हैं। मैं नहीं चाहता कि वह नेतृत्व से हटें लेकिन अगर ऐसे हालात बनते हैं को निश्चित तौर पर मैं इसके लिए अपनी इच्छा जाहिर करुंगा।"

क्रिकेट विश्व कप के लिए इंग्लिश टीम में जगह नहीं बना सके कुक ने वर्ष 2010 की शुरुआत में बांग्लादेश दौरे में टीम का नेतृत्व किया था। चयनकर्ताओं ने एशेज को देखते हुए स्ट्रॉस को आराम दिया था। कुक की कप्तानी में इंग्लिश टीम ने बांग्लादेश से एकदिवसीय और टेस्ट श्रृंखला जीती थी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारतीय तेज गेंदबाज जहीर खान के विश्वकप में लिए विकेटों में सबसे अहम इंग्लैंड के कप्तान एंड्रयू स्ट्रॉस और ऑस्ट्रेलिया के माइक हसी का विकेट था। विश्वकप में भारत की ओर से 21 विकेट चटकाने वाले जहीर ने कहा कि भारत के विश्व कप अभियान के दौरान उन्होंने जो विकेट लिए थे उसमें स्ट्रास और हस्सी का विकेट उनका पंसदीदा विकेट था।

जहीर ने आईसीसी क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड रेडियो शो पर ये बातें कही। जहीर ने कहा कि कहा कि बेंगलूर में जब मैने स्ट्रास का विकेट लिया तभी उस मैच का रूख बदल गया। तब मैने एकदम सही यार्कर लेंथ की गेंद फेंकी थी जो मेरे लिए हमेशा यादगार रहेगा। वहीं क्वार्टरफाइनल में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ हसी के विकेट को भी जहीर ने यादगार कहा। जहीर ने कहा कि हसी जब रिकी पोंटिंग के साथ एक अच्छी साझेदारी बनाने की ओर बढ़ रहे थे तब मैने हसी का विकेट ले लिया जो टीम इंडिया के लिए अच्छा रहा।

जहीर ने कोच गैरी कर्स्टन के बारे में कहा कि वहीं एक ऐसे कोच थे जिन्होने मुझे समझा और मुझे वो सब करने की आजादी दी जिसकी वजह से मैं एक बेहतर गेंदबाज बन सका। ये उनके मार्गदर्शन का ही नतीजा था कि विश्वकप के दौरान मैने शानदार गेंदबाजी की।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

टीम इंडिया विश्व कप में अपना जौहर दिखा रही है। कोच गैरी क*र्स्टन की देखरेख में कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धौनी के धुरंधर क्रिकेट के इस महाकुंभ में इतिहास रचने की कोशिश कर रहे हैं। हालांकि, विश्व कप के बाद क*र्स्टन का कोच अनुबंध समाप्त हो जाएगा। ऐसे में भारतीय टीम को एक नए द्रोणाचार्य की तलाश है। इसी बीच वर्तमान में आस्ट्रेलियाई सहायक क्रिकेट कोच जस्टिन लेंगर का नाम बतौर भारतीय कोच विचाराधीन है।

इस दौरान कई नामों पर चर्चा की जा रही है। मगर टीम इंडिया के नए कोच के लिए पूर्व आस्ट्रेलियाई क्रिकेटर जस्टिन लेंगर का नाम सबसे आगे चल रहा है। 21 नवंबर, 1970 को पर्थ में जन्में इस खिलाड़ी ने आस्ट्रेलिया की ओर से खेलते हुए 105 मैचों में अपना जलवा दिखाया है। टेस्ट क्रिकेट में उनकी सबसे बड़ी उपलब्धि सलामी बल्लेबाज के रूप में रही है। लेंगर ने मैथ्यू हैडन के साथ उम्दा साझेदारी वाली पारियां खेली हैं। फिलहाल, वे आस्ट्रेलिया के बल्लेबाजी कोच का जिम्मा उठाए हुए हैं। उन्हें बेहतरीन गली क्षेत्ररक्षक के रूप में भी जाना जाता है। उन्होंने आस्ट्रेलियाई टीम में रहते हुए वनडे मैचों के दौरान कई बार विकेटकीपर की भी भूमिका अदा की है। मजेदार बात यह है कि वे आक्रामक और बचाव दोनों ही अंदाज में खेल दिखाने में माहिर हैं। वर्ष 1993 में एडिलेड ओवल में वेस्टइंडीज के खिलाफ टेस्ट मैच में पदार्पण करने वाले लेंगर ने अपने टेस्ट करियर के दौरान 7,696 रनों का रिकॉर्ड दर्ज किया है। उनकी टेस्ट बल्लेबाजी का औसत 45.27 रहा। टेस्ट करियर में 23 शतक और 30 अर्धशतक दर्ज कराने वाले लेंगर ने 250 रनों की अपनी सर्वश्रेष्ठ व्यक्तिगत पारी का रिकॉर्ड अपने नाम दर्ज कर रखा है। हालांकि, गेंदबाजी के मामले में लेंगर का भाग्य कमजोर रहा। उन्होंने फ*र्स्ट क्लास और लिस्ट ए क्रिकेट में क्रमश: 386 और 193 गेंद फेंके हैं। इस दौरान उन्हें गेंदबाजी की विधा में कोई खास सफलता नहीं मिली। उन्होंने 5 जनवरी, 2007 को इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ अपना अंतिम टेस्ट मैच खेला था।

वहीं, लेंगर के वनडे करियर की बात की जाए तो 14 अप्रैल, 1994 को उन्होंने अपना पहला वनडे मैच श्रीलंका के खिलाफ खेला था। मगर टेस्ट मैच की तरह वे वनडे में कोई कमाल नहीं दिखा सके। उन्होंने मात्र आठ वनडे मैच खेले हैं। इस दौरान उन्होंने 160 रन बनाते हुए 36 रनों की सर्वोच्च पारी खेली है। उन्होंने 25 मई, 1997 को इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ अपना अंतिम वनडे मैच खेला था। यह आस्ट्रेलियाई सहायक कोच टीम इंडिया का कोच बनने के लिए पूरी तरह से तैयार है। हालांकि, उन्होंने विश्व कप से पहले कुछ भी खुलकर बोलने से मना कर दिया है। मगर उन्होंने इतना कह कर अपनी मंशा जाहिर कर दी है कि विश्व की सबसे लोकप्रिय टीम का कोच बनना उनके लिए सौभाग्य की बात है और वे इस ऑफर को सहर्ष स्वीकार करने के लिए तैयार हैं।

वहीं, कोच गैरी क*र्स्टन की अगुवाई में टीम इंडिया ने अपनी सरजमीं और विदेशी धरती पर जबर्दस्त प्रदर्शन करते हुए कई सीरीजों में अपनी जीत का परचम लहराया है। टीम इंडिया ने गुरु क*र्स्टन की सलाह पर अमल करते हुए ही आस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ खेली गई अक्टूबर, 2008 में एक घरेलू सीरीज में 2-0 से जीत दर्ज की थी। इसके अतिरिक्त 40 वर्षो के बाद न्यूजीलैंड के खिलाफ नवंबर, 2010 में जीत दिलाने में भी क*र्स्टन ने अहम भूमिका अदा की थी। उन्होंने एक मार्च, 2008 को टीम इंडिया के कोच का पदभार संभाला था। उस समय भारतीय क्रिकेट कंट्रोल बोर्ड [बीसीसीआई] ने इस पूर्व दक्षिण अफ्रीकी खिलाड़ी से दो साल का अनुबंध किया था। बाद में विश्व कप में उनकी देखरेख की महत्ता को समझते हुए उनके कार्यकाल को बढ़ा दिया गया। धौनी और उनके साथी खिलाड़ी भी क*र्स्टन को एक बेहतरीन कोच मानते हैं। मगर घरेलू कारणों के चलते वे इस पद का भार और लंबे समय तक उठाने के लिए तैयार नहीं हैं। ऐसे में टीम इंडिया के लिए एक बेहतरीन कोच की तलाश की मुहिम जोरों पर चल रही है। उम्मीद है जल्द ही किसी न किसी नाम पर बीसीसीआई की सहमति बन जाएगी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोलकाता की ओर से मैदान में उतरने का न्योता मिलने के बाद राजस्थान को ओपनर बल्लेबाजों अमित पौनिकर और राहुल द्रविड़ ने अच्छी पारी की शुरुआत करने की कोशिश की मगर शाकिब अल हसन की गेंद पर पौनिकर शॉट खेलने से चूक गए और वे अपना कैच जैक्स कालिस के हाथों में थमा बैठे। मात्र 15 गेंदों पर दो चौके जड़ने के साथ ही वे नौ रन बनाकर ही पवेलियन रवाना हो गए। राजस्थान के लिए काफी बड़ा झटका कहा जा सकता है।


 हालांकि, इसके बाद राहुल द्रविड़ मैदान में देर तक डटे रहे। उन्होंने 34 गेंदों पर चार चौकों की मदद से 35 रन जोड़े। मगर यूसुफ पठान की गेंद पर वे अपना विकेट नहीं बचा सके और बोल्ड हो गए। उधर, पाउनिकर की खाली जगह पर अशोक मनेरिया मैदान पर उतरे। उन्होंने द्रविड़ का अच्छा सहयोग करने की कोशिश की। मगर वे भी कोई खास लंबी पारी नहीं खेल सके। वे भी पठान की ही गेंद के शिकार हुए। उन्होंने पठान की चकराती गेंद में उलझकर उन्हीं के हाथों में अपना कैच थमा दिया। मनेरिया इस मुकाबले में कोई खास कमाल नहीं दिखा सके और 21 गेंदों पर दो चौकों और एक छक्के की मदद से 27 रन बनाकर ही पवेलियन लौट गए। फिर टीम का स्कोर बोर्ड मजबूत करने का सारा दारोमदार शेन वाटसन ने उठाया। मगर वे 13 गेंदों पर 22 रन बनाते हुए पवेलियन रवाना हो गए। उनके जाने के बाद मैदान पर उतरे रॉस टेलर 25 गेंदों पर दो चौकों और दो छक्कों की मदद से 35 रन जोड़े। इसके अलावा जोहान बोथा मात्र 11 रनों का ही सहयोग कर सके।

वहीं, कोलकाता की ओर से हरफनमौला खिलाड़ी यूसुफ पठान ने चार रन देते हुए दो विकेट झटक अपनी टीम को मजबूती दी। पठान के अलावा विकेट झटकने में शाकिब अल हसन को सफलता मिली। उन्होंने 31 रन देने के एवज में राजस्थान के दो विकेट ले लिए। हालांकि, रन देने और विकेट झटकने की इस जंग में अन्य गेंदबाज सफल नहीं हो सके। इससे पहले कोलकाता के कप्तान गौतम गंभीर ने टॉस जीतकर राजस्थान रॉयल्स के खिलाफ पहले क्षेत्ररक्षण का फैसला किया था। गौतम गंभीर की कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स में ब्रेट ली और साकिब अल हसन की वापसी हुई है, जबकि राजस्थान टीम में शेन वाटसन शामिल हैं। दोनों ही टीमों के लिए अभी तक आईपीएल का यह सत्र मिला-जुला रहा है। कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स ने पहले मैच में चेन्नई सुपर किंग्स के खिलाफ दो रनों की हार के बाद जीत के साथ वापसी की है। आईपीएल की अंक तालिका में राजस्थान दो मैच जीतने के साथ ही चार अंक बटोरते हुए तीसरे पायदान पर काबिज है। वहीं, कोलकाता दो मैच खेलने के साथ ही एक मैच हारते हुए पांचवें पायदान पर टिका हुआ है। उसे अंक तालिका में दो अंक हासिल हुए हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कोलकाता पारी के 15वें ओवर में अंपायर अलीम डार के फैसले के कारण मैदान पर काफी समय तक ड्रामा हुआ। दरअसल त्रिवेदी की गेंद पर गंभीर ने शॉट मारा, तो डीप मिडविकेट पर खड़े जोहान बोथा ने कैच लपक लिया। रॉयल्स के खिलाड़ियों के साथ ही स्टेडियम में मौजूद हजारों दर्शक भी खुशी से झूम उठे।

बोथा के कैच पकड़ते ही गंभीर जोर से चिल्लाए और अंपायर डार ने नॉट आउट करार दिया और वह गेंद नो-बॉल घोषित कर दी। साथ ही चौके का इशारा भी कर दिया। इस फैसले पर सभी ने आश्चर्य जताया। न तो खिलाड़ी समझ पाए और न ही दूसरे अंपायर संजय हजारे। काफी समय तक बातचीत का दौर चलता रहा और खेल भी कुछ मिनट रुका रहा। इसके बावजूद डार अपने फैसले पर कायम रहे।

दरअसल जब त्रिवेदी 15वें ओवर की पांचवीं गेंद कर रहे थे, तब सर्किल में तीन ही फील्डर थे, जबकि नियमानुसार चार होने चाहिए। इस पर नो बॉल दे दी गई। जब बोथा ने कैच करके जश्न में गेंद को जोर से फेंका, तो खिलाड़ी भी खुशी मना रहे थे, ऐसे में किसी का गेंद पर ध्यान नहीं गया और वह गेंद सीमा रेखा के बाहर चली गई। आईसीसी के सर्वश्रेष्ठ अंपायर डार की नजर गेंद पर थी, उन्होंने चौके का इशारा कर दिया।

बोथा के एक्स-रे के लिए भटकना पड़ा: 

रॉयल्स के ऑल राउंडर जोहान बोथा के दाएं हाथ की उंगली में चोट लग गई है, लेकिन एक्स-रे कराने के लिए रॉयल्स टीम प्रबंधन को काफी देर भटकना पड़ा। आखिरकार जेके लोन के पास स्थित गोविंदम डायग्नोस्टिक पर एक्स-रे कराया गया। एक्स-रे में हालांकि कोई फ्रेक्चर नहीं पाया गया है, लेकिन उंगली में मामूली सूजन है। डेक्कन के खिलाफ मैच के बाद ओरम के ग्रोइन का स्कैन कराने के लिए भी इसी तरह भटकना पड़ा था। बाद में शहर के ही एक डॉक्टर ने रॉयल्स टीम प्रबंधन को एमआरआई कराने की जगह बताई।

प्रशंसकों को निराश किया वाटसन ने: 

आईपीएल-4 में पहली बार खेल रहे शेन वाटसन से रॉयल्स के प्रशंसकों को निराशा हाथ लगी। उन्होंने दो छक्कों की मदद से २२ रन बनाए। बांग्लादेश के कप्तान शाकिब ने उन्हें आउट किया। शाकिब ने वाटसन के विकेट का जश्न विशेष अंदाज में मनाया। 11 अप्रैल को बांग्लादेश के खिलाफ दूसरे वनडे में वाटसन ने 15 छक्के जमाकर रिकॉर्ड बनाया था। तब शाकिब इस बल्लेबाज पर नियंत्रण नहीं कर पाए थे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

टीम इंडिया के पूर्व कप्तान सौरव गांगुली का आईपीएल में दोबारा शामिल होना ना के बराबर लग रहा है। नीलामी के समय दादा को नजरअंदाज करने वाली कोच्चि टस्कर्स टीम यदि अब चाहे भी तो भी गांगुली को अपने साथ शामिल नहीं कर पाएगी। बीसीसीआई ने कोच्चि के मालिकों की इस मांग को ठुकरा दिया है।

गौरतलब है कि स्टीव स्मिथ के घायल होने के बाद कोच्चि गांगुली को प्रतिस्थापित खिलाड़ी के तौर पर शामिल करना चाहती थी, लेकिन बोर्ड ने फ्रेंचाइजी के मालिकों की मांग को ठुकरा दिया। बीसीसीआई के इस इंकार के पीछे सबसे बड़ी वजह खुद सौरव गांगुली ही हैं।

उल्लेखनीय है कि गांगुली ने आईपीएल-4 के लिए हुई नीलामी में अपना आधार मूल्य 4 लाख डॉलर रखा था। कोच्चि टस्कर्स ने स्मिथ को 2 लाख डॉलर के बेस प्राइज पर खरीदा था। नियम के मुताबिक किसी भी खिलाड़ी का रिप्लेस्मेंट चोटिल खिलाड़ी के बेस प्राइज पर ही किया जा सकता है। चूंकि दोनों के मूल्यों में अंतर है इसलिए कोच्चि टीम चाहकर भी गांगुली को अपने साथ शामिल नहीं कर सकती।

कोच्चि टीम ने गांगुली को लेने का प्रस्ताव बोर्ड के सामने रखा है या नहीं, इस यक्ष प्रश्न का जवाब देने को कोई बीसीसीआई या आईपीएल अधिकारी तैयार नहीं है। लेकिन कोच्चि फ्रेंचाइजी के एक सीनियर अधिकारी के मुताबिक उन्होंने ये प्रस्ताव रखा था।

पुणे वारियर्स ने ढूंढा दूसरा खिलाड़ी

आईपीएल की दूसरी नई टीम पुणे वारियर्रस ने एंजलो मैथ्यूज के स्थान पर ऑस्ट्रेलिया के युवा हरफनमौला खिलाड़ी जेम्स फॉल्कनर को टीम में शामिल किया है। फॉल्कनर का बेस प्राइज 1 लाख डॉलर था और उन्हें 1.5 लाख में खरीदा गया। वहीं मैथ्यूज का आधार मूल्य 3 लाख डॉलर था और उन्हें पुणे ने 9 लाख 50 हजार डॉलर में खरीदा था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

श्रीलंका के पूर्व ऑफ स्पिनर मुथैया मुरलीधरन ने आईपीएल में खेल रहे क्रिकेटरों को अपने देश बुलाने के श्रीलंका क्रिकेट बोर्ड के फरमान की निंदा की है। आईपीएल-4 में कोच्चि टस्*कर्स केरल की टीम की तरफ से खेल रहे मुरलीधरन ने एक टीवी चैनल से कहा, 'मेरा मानना है कि बोर्ड ने खिलाडियों को 20 मई तक खेलने की इजाजत दी है। ऐसे में मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा है कि आखिरकार एकाएक ऐसा क्*या हुआ कि बोर्ड ने खिलाडियों को पांच मई तक ही अपने देश लौटने को कह दिया।'

मुरली ने कहा, 'यदि बोर्ड हमें वापस बुलाता है तो यह उसकी गलती है क्*योंकि उन्*होंने 20 मई तक आईपीएल में खेलने की इजाजत दी थी। यदि वो ऐसा करते हैं तो यह गलत है। इससे खिलाड़ी निराश हो जाएंगे क्*योंकि यदि खिलाड़ी पांच मई तक अपने देश लौट जाते हैं तो वो करीब आधा आईपीएल ही खेल सकेंगे। यदि बोर्ड को पहले ही बुलाना था तो इसकी सूचना पहले ही दे देनी चाहिए थी।'

श्रीलंकाई खिलाड़ी ने कहा कि यदि ऐसा होता है तो दो देशों के क्रिकेट बोर्ड के बीच 'मतभेद' हो जाएंगे। उन्*होंने कहा, 'वर्ल्*ड कप के बाद हमारे ऊपर 25 मिलियन डॉलर का कर्ज है। हम भारत से दुश्*मनी नहीं मोल सकते क्*योंकि जब भारतीय टीम श्रीलंका आती है तभी हमारी कमाई होती है और अपना गुजर-बसर करते हैं। ऐसे में हमें पता नहीं कि श्रीलंकाई बोर्ड ऐसे कदम क्*यों उठा रहा है।'

श्रीलंकाई खिलाडियों के आईपीएल से बीच में ही चले जाने से उन टीमों को गहरा धक्*का लग सकता है जो शुरुआती झटकों के बाद संभलने लगी हैं। कोच्चि की टीम ने शुक्रवार रात एक मैच में मुंबई इंडियंस को हराकर भारी उलटफेर किया। केरल की इस टीम की कमान श्रीलंका के धुरंधर बल्*लेबाज महेला जयवर्धने के हाथ है।   

श्रीलंका के खेल मंत्री ने मई में होने वाले इंग्लैंड दौरे का हवाला देकर आईपीएल में खेल रहे अपने खिलाडियों को पांच मई तक श्रीलंका लौटने को कहा था, जिसके जवाब में मीडिया में खबरें आई थीं कि आईपीएल में खेल रहे 11 श्रीलंकाई खिलाड़ी वापस लौटना नहीं चाहते हैं।

हालांकि श्रीलंका के कप्तान कुमार संगकारा ने कहा है कि आईपीएल में खेल रहे श्रीलंकाई खिलाड़ियों को अपने देश के बोर्ड के फैसले का सम्मान करना चाहिए। उन्होंने कहा, मई के आखिर में इंग्लैंड का दौरा है। मुझे लगता है कि बोर्ड हमें वापस बुलाना शुरू करेगा। यह तय नहीं है कि वापस बुलाने की तारीख पांच मई होगी या नहीं। संगकारा आईपीएल में डेकन चार्जर्स की कप्तानी कर रहे हैं।

इस बीच आईपीएल के चेयरमैन चिरायु अमीन ने भरोसा दिलाया है कि खिलाडियों को वापस बुलाने के श्रीलंका क्रिकेट बोर्ड के फैसले पर उठा विवाद जल्*द ही खत्*म हो जाएगा। उन्*होंने कहा, 'यह श्रीलंका बोर्ड और उनके खिलाडियों के बीच का मसला है जो आईपीएल 4 में हिस्*सा ले रहे हैं। हम उम्*मीद करते हैं कि यह विवाद अगले हफ्ते तक सुलझ जाएगा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आईपीएल-4 में भी पाकिस्*तानी क्रिकेटरों को शामिल नहीं किए जाने पर पड़ोसी मुल्*क ने बीसीसीआई की नीयत पर ही सवाल खड़े कर दिए हैं। पाकिस्*तान का यह भी दावा है कि इस बार आईपीएल में पाकिस्*तानी फैंस की कमी खल रही है।

पाकिस्*तानी अखबार ‘द न्*यूज’ ने इकरा यूनिवर्सिटी के रिसर्च सेंटर के प्रमुख डॉ. इम्तियाज सुभानी के हवाले से लिखा है, ‘आईपीएल में पाकिस्*तानी क्रिकेटरों को शामिल नहीं किए जाना यह दर्शाता है कि यह टूर्नामेंट अब अंतरराष्*ट्रीय स्*तर का नहीं रहा। पाकिस्*तानी खिलाडियों को आईपीएल से बाहर रखे जाने से इसमें अंतरराष्*ट्रीय स्*तर के टूर्नामेंट की झलक नहीं दिख रही है। पाकिस्*तानी खिलाडियों की गैर मौजूदगी में इसे अंतरराष्*ट्रीय टूर्नामेंट नहीं कहा जा सकता है।’

सुभानी ने कहा कि आईपीएल के आयोजक पाकिस्*तानी खिलाडियों को टूर्नामेंट में शामिल नहीं कर खुद का नुकसान कर रहे हैं। उन्*होंने कहा, ‘आईपीएल की तरह ‘ब्रांड इमेज’ बनाना काफी मुश्किल होता है जैसा बीसीसीआई ने पहले सीजन में किया था लेकिन अब वो आईपीएल की छवि को नुकसान पहुंचा रहे हैं।‘ 

पाकिस्*तानी क्रिकेट टीम के कप्*तान शाहिद आफरीदी ने आईपीएल से पाकिस्तानी क्रिकेटरों को बाहर रखने को ज्यादती करार देते हुए हाल में मांग की कि पाकिस्तानियों को भी इस टी-20 लीग में फिर से खेलने का मौका दिया जाना चाहिए। 

मुंबई पर 2008 में हुए आतंकवादी हमले के बाद से ही बीसीसीआई ने पाकिस्तानी क्रिकेटरों को आईपीएल से बाहर रखने का फैसला किया था। हालांकि पाकिस्*तान का कोई खिलाड़ी नहीं होने के बावजूद फटाफट क्रिकेट के इस टूर्नामेंट के रोमांच पर कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ रहा है। गत आठ अप्रैल को आईपीएल-4 के शुरुआती मैच में चेन्*नई सुपरकिंग्*स और कोलकाता नाइटराइडर्स के बीच हुए मुकाबले को रिकार्ड 1 करोड़ 97 लाख लोगों ने देखा।

हालांकि सुभानी का दावा है कि पहले संस्*करण की तुलना में आईपीएल के दर्शकों की संख्*या में आठ फीसदी की गिरावट आई है। 2008 में आईपीएल के पहले संस्*करण में पाकिस्*तानी क्रिकेटरों ने हिस्*सा लिया था। उस वक्*त पाकिस्*तान के तेज गेंदबाज सोहैल तनवीर ने सबसे अधिक विकेट लिए थे और उनकी टीम राजस्*थान रॉयल्*स चैंपियन भी बनी थी।

उन्*होंने कहा, ‘मेरा मानना है कि आईपीएल के दर्शकों की संख्*या में 20 फीसदी की और कमी आ सकती है। क्*योंकि आईपीएल का प्रसारण करने वाले पाकिस्*तान के एकमात्र टीवी चैनल ‘जिओ सुपर’ पर सरकार ने पाबंदी लगा दी है।’ शुभानी का दावा है कि आईपीएल की न सिर्फ अंतरराष्*ट्रीय छवि खराब हो रही है बल्कि इसमें प्रायोजकों की दिलचस्*पी भी कम हो रही है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इंग्लिश क्रिकेट टीम के सलामी बल्लेबाज एलिस्टर कुक ने कहा है कि मौका दिए जाने पर वह एकदिवसीय टीम की कप्तानी के लिए तैयार हैं।

कुक का यह बयान उस समय आया है जब नियमित कप्तान एंड्रयू स्ट्रॉस के भविष्य को लेकर कई तरह की बातें की जा रही हैं। विश्व कप क्वार्टर फाइनल में श्रीलंका के हाथों टीम की हार के बाद स्ट्रॉस की कप्तानी खतरे में है।

समाचार पत्र 'द टेलीग्राफ' के मुताबिक खुद कोच एंडी फ्लावर चाहते हैं कि स्ट्रॉस बेशक बेहतरीन टेस्ट कप्तान हैं लेकिन इंग्लिश एकदिवसीय टीम के नए नेतृत्व की जरूरत है। यह मौका किसी युवा खिलाड़ी को दिया जाना चाहिए।

कुक ने इसे एक मौके की तरह लिया है और चयनकर्ताओं और बोर्ड के सामने अपनी मंशा जाहिर कर दी है। पत्र ने कुक के हवाले से लिखा है, "कप्तानी सम्भालने के लिए कोई सबसे उपयुक्त समय नहीं होता। नेतृत्व में किसी तरह का बदलाव होता है तो मैं उसके लिए तैयार हूं।"

"विश्व कप के बाद लोग हमेशा मुझसे कप्तानी को लेकर सवाल करते हैं। मैं उनसे कहता हूं कि फिलहाल एंड्रयू स्ट्रॉस इंग्लैंड के कप्तान हैं। मैं नहीं चाहता कि वह नेतृत्व से हटें लेकिन अगर ऐसे हालात बनते हैं को निश्चित तौर पर मैं इसके लिए अपनी इच्छा जाहिर करुंगा।"

क्रिकेट विश्व कप के लिए इंग्लिश टीम में जगह नहीं बना सके कुक ने वर्ष 2010 की शुरुआत में बांग्लादेश दौरे में टीम का नेतृत्व किया था। चयनकर्ताओं ने एशेज को देखते हुए स्ट्रॉस को आराम दिया था। कुक की कप्तानी में इंग्लिश टीम ने बांग्लादेश से एकदिवसीय और टेस्ट श्रृंखला जीती थी।

-----------------------------------

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के विस्फोटक बल्लेबाज वीरेंद्र सहवाग ने वेस्ट इंडीज और इंग्लैंड में होने वीली सीरीज के बजाए आईपीएल को महत्व दिया है। आईपीएल के तत्काल बाद उन्हें कंधों का एक ऑपरेशन करवाना होगा, जिससे उनका भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के साथ इन दौरों में जाना संदिग्ध है।

आईपीएल गवर्निंग काउंसिल के पूर्व सदस्य मंसूर अली खान पटौदी ने कहा कि इसकी पूरी जिम्मेदारी सहवाग पर है। वे चाहते तो आईपीएल के दौरान यह ऑपरेशन करवाकर, विदेश दौरे के लिए फिट हो सकते थे। लेकिन उन्होंने आईपीएल को महत्व दिया। पटौदी के अनुसार जब फ्रेंचाइजी खिलाड़ियों पर करोड़ों रुपए खर्च कर रही हैं, तो उनका कुछ उम्मीद रखना गलत नहीं है।  सहवाग दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स के कप्तान हैं। 

भारतीय खिलाड़ी भले ही आईपीएल को महत्व दें, लेकिन श्रीलंका के खिलाड़ी राष्ट्रीय हित को महत्व दे रहे हैं। हाल ही में श्रीलंका क्रिकेट बोर्ड ने आईपीएल खेल रहे अपने खिलाड़ियों को लौटने को कहा है और करीब करीब सभी खिलाड़ी इससे सहमत हैं। हालांकि बीसीसीआई ने भारतीय खिलाड़ियोँ खओ पहले ही स्पष्ट कर दिया है कि वेस्ट इंडीज और इंग्लैंड दौरे से जो भी खिलाड़ी ब्रेक लेना चाहे, ले सकता है। 

भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम आईपीएल के बाद इन देशों के दौरे पर जा रही है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

डेक्कन चार्जर्स के पूर्व कप्तान एडम गिलक्रिस्ट ने फ्रेंचाइजी द्वारा नजरअंदाज किए जाने पर पहली बार बयान देते हुए कहा है कि एक शख्स की साजिश के तहत वो बाहर किए गए थे। उन्होंने कहा कि उनकी पुरानी फ्रेंचाइजी के कुछ लोग उनके खिलाफ ऐसे शब्दों का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं, जिसका वे खुलासा नहीं कर सकते। 

आईपीएल 2011 नीलामी में गिलक्रिस्ट को किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब ने खरीदा है और मालिकों ने उन पर भरोसा जताते हुए कप्तानी भी सौंपी है। शनिवार रात अपनी पुरनी टीम डेक्कन चार्जर्स को धूल चटाने के बाद गिलक्रिस्ट अपनी भावनाओं पर नियंत्रण नहीं कर पाए।

गिलक्रिस्ट ने कहा, "डेक्कन चार्जर्स के साथ तीन साल शानदार रहे थे। लेकिन आज मिली जीत अधिक संतोषजनक रही। मैं यह स्वीकार करना चाहता हूं कि डेक्कन चार्जर्स के कुछ सदस्यों से मैं निराश हूं। वो लोग पीठ पीछे मेरी बुराई करते थे। जब मुझे ये पता चला तो मुझे बहुत बुरा लगा। उन्होंने कहा कि यह सिलसिला अभी भी जारी है।  

"मैं यह तो नहीं बता सकता कि वो मेरे बारे में क्या राय रखते थे, या किस व्यक्ति की टिप्पणी ने मेरा दिल दुखाया। लेकिन उस एक कमेंट के अलावा सभी बहुत अच्छे थे," ऑस्ट्रेलिया के पूर्व विकेटकीपर बल्लेबाज ने कहा।

शनिवार रात डेक्कन चार्जर्स के विरुद्ध किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब ने आठ विकेट से जीत दर्ज की थी। इस जीत में गिलक्रिस्ट ने 61 रन की पारी खेली थी। इस अर्धशतक के साथ ही गिलक्रिस्ट ने आईपीएल में 1300 रन भी पूरे कर लिए हैं। ऐसा करने वाले वो चौथे खिलाड़ी बन गए हैं। 

जिस व्यक्ति ने गिलक्रिस्ट पर तीखी टिप्पणी की थी उसका नाम बताने से इंकार करते हुए गिलक्रिस्ट ने कहा, "मैं इस पर कुछ और नहीं कहना चाहता। ये जीत उस व्यक्ति के मुंह पर तमाचा है और वो समझ जाएगा। हर कुत्ते का दिन आता है, लेकिन आज हमारा दिन था। इस टूर्नामेंट में हमारा और चार्जर्स को दोबारा भी सामना होगा। मैं उस दिन का इंतजार करूंगा।"

गिलक्रिस्ट के बयान पर डेक्कन चार्जर्स के कोच डेरेन लेहमन का कहना था, "मैं इस बारे में कुछ नहीं जानता। गिलक्रिस्ट एक महान खिलाड़ी है और 41 की उम्र में भी वो शानदार प्रदर्शन कर रहे हैं। हम उन्हें बहुत चाहते हैं और वो बहुत अच्छे हैं। इस मुकाबले में भी उनकी बल्लेबाजी काबिले तारीफ थी।"

लेहमन गिलक्रिस्ट के पूर्व साथी खिलाड़ी रह चुके हैं। दोनों खिलाड़ी ऑस्ट्रेलिया से खेल चुके हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब के नवोदित स्टार पाल वाल्थाटी इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग के एक ही मैच में 75 रन बनाने और चार विकेट लेने वाले पहले आलराउंडर बन गये हैं जबकि इसी टीम के कप्तान एडम गिलक्रिस्ट टूर्नामेंट के इतिहास में 1300 रन बनाने वाले चौथे खिलाडी हो गये हैं।

वाल्थाटी ने आईपीएल-4 के 15वें लीग मैच में डेक्कन चार्जर्स के खिलाफ खेलते हुए यह उपलब्धि हासिल की। इसके साथ ही मौजूदा टूर्नामेंट में उनके 201 रन हो गये और औरेंज कैप की दौड में वह कोलकाता नाइट राइडर्स के जैक्स कैलिस से आगे निकल कर मुंबई इंडियंस के कप्तान मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंदुलकर के बराबर पहुंच गए हैं। सचिन और वाल्थाटी के तीन-तीन मैचों से 201 रन हैं जबकि कैलिस के इतने ही मैचों से 187 रन हैं।

वाल्थाटी ने अपने पांचवें आईपीएल मैच में यह मुकाम पाया है। उन्होंने मात्न 47 गेंदों पर धुंआधार 75 रन बनाए और इससे पहले शानदार गेंदबाजी करते हुए चार ओवर में 29 रन देकर चार विकेट झटके। इस पारी के दौरान उन्होंने पांच छक्के जड़कर आईपीएल-4 की एक पारी में सर्वाधिक छक्के जडने के मामले में रायल चैंलेंजर्स बेंगलूर के ए बी डीविलियर्स की बराबरी कर ली।

उधर आस्ट्रेलिया के गिलक्रिस्ट ने अपने 49वें आईपीएल मैच में टूर्नामेंट में 1300 रन पूरे कर लिये। उनसे पहले भारत के सुरेश रैना और सचिन तेंदुलकर तथा दक्षिण अफ्रीका जैक्स कैलिस इस मुकाम पर पहुंचे हैं। रैना टूर्नामेंट में 1400 रन बनाने वाले एकमात्न बल्लेबाज हैं।

गिलक्रिस्ट ने इसी मैच में 61 रन की अपनी पारी में यह उपलब्धि हासिल की। इस पारी का ६क्वां रन लेते ही टूर्नामेंट में उन्होंने 1300 का आंकडा छू लिया। अब उनके कुल 1301 रन हैं।

----------


## philogynist

The first testicular guard in cricket was used in 1874 and the first helmet in 1974....  

It took 100 YEARS FOR MEN TO REALIZE THAT BRAIN IS ALSO IMPORTANT!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पूर्व क्रिकेटर मोहम्मद अजहरुद्दीन के हिसाब से सौरव गांगुली भारतीय टीम के अब तक सर्वश्रेष्ठ कप्तान हैं। उनका ये भी मानना है कि महेंद्र सिंह धोनी की सफलता में सौरव गांगुली के योगदानों ने अहम भूमिका निभाई है। 

मोहम्मद अजहरुद्दीन ने कहा, सौरव गांगुली टीम इडिया के सर्वश्रेष्ठ कप्तान रहे हैं क्योंकि उन्होंने भारतीय क्रिकेट को मुश्किल परिस्थितियों से उबारा था। वहीं महेंद्र सिंह धोनी ने उसमें सुधार करते हुए और ऊंचाइयों तक पहुंचाया। 

आईपीएल नीलामी में 10 फ्रेंचाइजियों द्वारा गांगुली को नजरअंदाज कर दिए जाने के बारे में उन्होंने किसी तरह की प्रतिक्रिया व्यक्त करने से इन्कार करते हुए कहा, यह फ्रेंचाइजी पर निर्भर करता है। 

वहीं खेल के संचालन में क्रिकेटरों की भूमिका पर उन्होंने कहा, यह एक अच्छी पहल है। खिलाड़ियों के क्रिकेट एसोसियेशन में आने से खेल का भला होगा। 

अजहर ने कहा, सचिन तेंडुलकर के रिटायरमेंट को लेकर किसी तरह का कयास लगाना गलत होगा। क्योंकि वे जानते हैं कि वो क्या कर रहे हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

श्रीलंका क्रिकेट बोर्ड ने मई में श्रीलंका के इंग्लैंड दौरे के लिए टीम के सलामी बल्लेबाज तिलकरत्ने दिलशान को टीम का कप्तान नियुक्त किया है। वे खेल के तीनों ही फॉर्मेट में वर्ल्डकप की उपविजेता टीम की कमान संभालेंगे। हालांकि स्थानीय क्रिकेट बोर्ड ने इस दौरे के लिए उपकप्तान के नाम की घोषणा नहीं की है।

उल्लेखनीय है कि 2 अप्रैल को मुंबई में वर्ल्डकप फाइनल में भारत के हाथों मिली हार के बाद श्रीलंका टीम के तत्कालीन कप्तान कुमार संगकारा ने अपने पद से इस्तीफा दे दिया था। वहीं महेला जयवर्धने ने भी उपकप्तान का पद छोड़ दिया था।

सलामी बल्लेबाज दिलशान ने इससे पहले 2008 और 2009 में दो टी 20 मैच और जिम्बाब्वे दौरे पर कुल 5 वनडे मुकाबलों श्रीलंकाई टीम का नेतृत्व किया है। उनके कप्तान बनाए जाने के बाद एंजिलो मैथ्यूज के कप्तान बनाए जाने के कयासों पर भी विराम लग गया।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कप्*तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी सहित टीम इंडिया के कुछ सीनियर खिलाड़ी जून में वेस्*टइंडीज के खिलाफ शुरू हो रही वनडे सीरीज में हिस्*सा नहीं ले सकते हैं। क्रिकेट के व्*यस्*त अंतरराष्*ट्रीय कार्यक्रम से थक चुके इन खिलाड़ियों को अब आराम चाहिए।

बीसीसीआई के एक शीर्ष सूत्र ने बताया कि भारत के आगामी व्यस्त कार्यक्रम को देखते हुए कम से कम पांच से छह सीनियर खिलाड़ियों को आराम दिया जा सकता है।  जो खिलाड़ी हाल में चोटिल हुए हैं वे पूरे दौरे से बाहर होने का फैसला कर सकते हैं जबकि कुछ सीनियर खिलाड़ी वन डे सीरीज में हिस्सा नहीं लेंगे। टीम इंडिया को 4 जून से शुरू हो रहे दौरे के दौरान वेस्ट इंडीज में एक ट्वेंटी-20 मैच, पांच वन डे और तीन टेस्ट मैच खेलने हैं।

टीम इंडिया के विस्*फोटक बल्*लेबाज वीरेंद्र सहवाग पूरी तरह फिट होने के लिए वेस्*टइंडीज के पूरे दौरे से बाहर रह सकते हैं जबकि धोनी, सचिन तेंडुलकर, गौतम गंभीर, जहीर खान और हरभजन सिंह जैसे सीनियर खिलाड़ियों को बारी-बारी से आराम दिया जा सकता है।

पता चला है कि कुछ सीनियर खिलाड़ी पहले ही बीसीसीआई को खत लिख कर वेस्ट इंडीज दौरे पर नहीं जाने की इच्छा जाहिर कर चुके हैं, जिससे वो इस साल होने वाले इंग्लैंड और ऑस्ट्रेलिया के अहम दौरों के लिए फिट रहें।

इस साल भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम का अंतर्राष्ट्रीय कार्यक्रम काफी व्यस्त है। आईपीएल चार के खत्म होने के तुरंत बाद भारतीय टीम वेस्टइंडीज के दौरे पर जाएगी जहां उन्हें पांच वनडे और तीन टेस्ट मैच खेलने है। इस दौरे के खत्म होते ही टीम जुलाई-अगस्त में इंग्लैंड के लंबे दौरे पर जाएगी।

इस दौरे के बाद नवंबर में इंग्लैंड की टीम वनडे सीरीज खेलने के लिए भारत आएगी जिसके बाद वेस्टइंडीज टीम भी पांच वनडे और तीन टेस्ट मैच खेलने के लिए भारत दौरे पर आएगी। इन सीरीज के बाद भारतीय टीम आस्ट्रेलिया जाएगी जहां उसे दिसंबर-जनवरी के बीच टेस्ट सीरीज खेलनी है।

यदि इस व्यस्त कार्यक्रम के दौरान सीनीयर खिलाड़ियों को व्यायाम दिया गया तो आईपीएल में शानदार प्रदर्शन कर रहे किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब के पॉल वल्थाटी और मुंबई इंडियंस के खिलाड़ी अंबाती रायडु को टीम में आने का मौका मिल सकता है।

इस बात के भी आसार हैं कि कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी और अन्य सीनीयर खिलाड़ियों की अनुपस्थिति में वर्ल्ड कप के मैन ऑफ द सीरीज रहे युवराज सिंह को कप्तानी की जिम्मेदारी दी जा सकती है। युवराज इन दिनों जबरदस्त फार्म में हैं।

इस बारे में जब बीसीसीआई के मुख्य प्रशासनिक अधिकारी रत्नाकर शैट्टी से बात की गई तो उन्होंने कहा कि उन्हें वेस्टइंडीज दौरे से वरिष्ठ खिलाड़ियों के हटने के बारे में जानकारी नहीं है। शैट्टी ने कहा कि मुझे जानकारी नहीं है इसलिए मैं कोई भी टिप्पणी नहीं कर सकता। वहीं बीसीसीआई के कुछ अन्य सूत्रों का कहना है कि यह लगभग तय है कि कुछ खिलाड़ी आराम लेने के लिए आगामी सीरीज से नाम वापस ले सकते हैं। इसके लिए खिलाड़ी जल्द ही बीसीसीआई को पत्र भी लिख सकते हैं।
आपकी बात

टीम इंडिया के कुछ सीनियर खिलाड़ी आराम मांग रहे हैं। ये अभी आईपीएल में खेल  रहे हैं। ऐसे में उनकी इस मांग पर आप क्*या सोचते हैं?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम के सीनियर खिलाड़ियों के आराम करने के फैसले के बाद वेस्टइंडीज दौरे पर नए खिलाड़ियों को मौका मिल सकता है। आईपीएल में शानदार प्रदर्शन से सभी को प्रभावित करने वाले पंजाब किंग्स इलेवन के पॉल चंद्रशेखर वल्थाटी और मुंबई इंडियंस के अंबाती रायडु भी इस दौड़ में शामिल हैं। 

ये दोनों खिलाड़ी टी-20 क्रिकेट के जबरदस्त बल्लेबाजों में शुमार युसूफ पठान की राह पर चल रहे हैं। इन दोनों खिलाड़ियों का क्रिकेट जगत में उदय ठीक वैसे ही हुआ जैसे युसूफ पठान जैसे बिग हिटर का हुआ था।

बीसीसीआई द्वारा खेले जा रहे आईपीएल 1 की जब घोषणा हुई थी तब बहुत कम लोग ही युसूफ के बारे में जानते थे, और जो युसूफ का नाम सुने थे तो वो बस यहीं जानते थे कि वो इरफान पठान का भाई है। लेकिन आईपीएल में बड़े पठान ने अपनी धमाकेदार बल्लेबाजी से अपनी पहचान बनाई। यूसुफ पठान ने पहले आईपीएल में खेले 16 मैचों में 435 रन बनाकर राजस्थान रायल्स को चैंपियन बनाने में अहम भूमिका निभायी थी जिसके बाद उन्हें अंतरराष्ट्रीय क्रिकेट में पदार्पण का मौका मिला।

ठीक वैसे ही इस बार के आईपीएल में पॉल वल्थाटी और अंबाती रायडु के साथ भी हुआ है। इन दोनों खिलाड़ियों ने अपनी टीम को अपने प्रदर्शन से जीत की दहलीज तक पहुंचाया। अगर ये कहा जाए कि ये दोनों इस आईपीएल की खोज हैं तो ज्यादती नहीं होगी।

मुंबई में जन्में वल्थाटी को आईपीएल से पहले तक कोई नहीं जानता था। यहां तक कि वल्थाटी ने अब तक प्रथम श्रेणी का कोई मैच भी नहीं खेला है। लेकिन इस आईपीएल में वल्थाटी ने किंग्स इलेवन पंजाब की ओर से खेलते हुए तीन मैच में 201 रन बना लिये हैं जिसमें नाबाद 120 रन की पारी भी है। 

जबकि मुंबई इंडियन्स के बल्लेबाज अंबाती रायडु ने भी अपने शानदार खेल से मास्टर ब्लास्टर सचिन तेंडुलकर को भी अपनी तारीफ करने को मजबूर कर दिया है। रायडु ने अब तक आईपीएल-4 में खेले तीन मैचों में दो अर्धशतक जमाया है।

ऐसे में वेस्टइंडीज दौरे पर सीनियर खिलाड़ियों के विश्राम करने घोषणा के बाद इन दोनों खिलाड़ियों को बीसीसीआई आईपीएल में किए गए प्रदर्शनों के आधार पर मौका दे सकती है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

हार की हैट्रिक बना चुकी मेजबान रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरू और लगातार दो हार से जख्मी राजस्थान रॉयल्स की टीमें मंगलवार को यहां जीत की राह पर लौटने के लिए दो-दो हाथ करेंगी। बेंगलुरू की टीम आईपीएल-4 में अब तक चार में से एक ही मैच जीत पाई है। राजस्थान रॉयल्स ने टूर्नामेंट में लगातार दो मैच जीतकर अच्छी शुरुआत की थी लेकिन इसके बाद वह लय खो बैठी। 

गेंदबाजी मजबूत, बल्लेबाजों से आस: 

राजस्थान रॉयल्स की मजबूती कप्तान शेन वार्न की अगुआई में उसकी धारदार गेंदबाजी है। शान टैट, सिद्धार्थ त्रिवेदी, अमित सिंह और शेन वाटसन की चौकड़ी उनका बेहतर साथ दे रही है। लेकिन बल्लेबाज अच्छा प्रदर्शन नहीं कर पा रहे हैं। राहुल द्रविड़, अशोक मेनारिया और जोहान बोथा का प्रदर्शन संतोषजनक रहा है। लेकिन स्टार क्रिकेटर शेन 
वाटसन व रोस टेलर ने अब तक निराश किया है। 

चैलेंजर्स भी कर रहे संघर्ष: 

रॉयल चैलेंजर्स की टीम में विराट कोहली, डिविलियर्स, दिलशान, सौरभ तिवारी, चेतेश्वर पुजारा जैसे धाकड़ बल्लेबाज हैं। इसके बावजूद टीम का प्रदर्शन निराशाजनक रहा है। दोनों टीमें इस प्रकार है-

राजस्थान रॉयल्स: 

शेन वार्न (कप्तान), शेन वाटसन, रोस टेलर, द्रविड़, अशोक मेनारिया, जैकब ओरम, शॉन टैट, स्टुअर्ट बिन्नी, जोहान बोथा, दीपक चाहर, आकाश चोपड़ा, नयन दोषी, फैज फजल, सुमित नरवाल, अमित सिंह, पंकज सिंह, अमित पनिकर, अजिंक्य रहाणो, पिनाल शाह, सिद्धार्थ त्रिवेदी।

रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरू: 

डेनियल वेटोरी (कप्तान), मयंक अग्रवाल, एबी डिविलियर्स, दिलशान, विराट कोहली, सौरभ तिवारी, जोहान वान डर वाथ, जहीर खान, चार्ल लैंग्वेल्ट, मिथुन, डिर्क नानेस, रेयान निनान, पामर्शबाश, चेतेश्वर पुजारा, कैफ, श्रीसंथ अरविंद।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी समेत टीम इंडिया के कुछ सीनियर खिलाड़ियों की वेस्टइंडीज के खिलाफ 4 जून से शुरू हो रही सीरीज में हिस्सा नहीं लेने की संभावना है। ऐसे में टीम इंडिया की कमान युवराज सिंह को सौंपी जा सकती है। 

वर्ल्डकप में मैन ऑफ द सीरीज रहे युवी इन दिनों जबर्दस्त फार्म में हैं और फिलहाल आईपीएल में पुणे वारियर्स की कप्तानी संभाल रहे हैं। पता चला है कि कुछ सीनियर खिलाड़ी पहले ही बीसीसीआई को पत्र लिखकर वेस्टइंडीज दौरे पर नहीं जाने की इच्छा व्यक्त कर चुके हैं। जिससे वो इस साल होने वाले इंग्लैंड और ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ अहम दौरों पर फिट रह सकें। 

गौरतलब है कि इस साल टीम इंडिया का अंतरराष्ट्रीय कार्यक्रम काफी व्यस्त है। आईपीएल-4 के समाप्त होते ही टीम वेस्टइंडीज दौरे पर जाएगी। इसके बाद जुलाई-अगस्त का लंबा दौरा है। इस दौरे के बाद इंग्लैंड नवंबर में वनडे सीरीज खेलने के लिए भारत आएगी। इस सीरीज के बाद वेस्टइंडीज टीम भी पांच वनडे और तीन टेस्ट खेलने के लिए भारत का दौरा करेगी। टीम इंडिया इसके बाद दिसंबर-जनवरी में ऑस्ट्रेलिया का दौरा करेगी। 

बीसीसीआई प्रमुख रत्नाकर शेट्टी ने कहा कि वे इस संबंध में कोई टिप्पणी नहीं कर सकते हैं क्योंकि उन्हें इस बारे में कोई जानकारी नहीं है। उन्हें इंडीज दौरे से सीनियर खिलाड़ियों के हटने के बारे में कुछ पता नहीं हैं। वहीं कुछ अन्य सूत्रों का कहना है कि यह तो लगभग तय है कुछ सीनियर खिलाड़ी आराम के लिए आगामी सीरीज से नाम वापस ले सकते हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बीसीसीआई ने टीम इंडिया के नए कोच के लिए दो लोगों के नाम का चयन कर लिया है। ये नाम इंग्लैंड के कोच एंडी फ्लावर और द डेली टेलिग्राफ के मुताबिक टीम इंडिया के कोच के लिए बीसीसीआई ने एंडी फ्लावर के अलावा डंकन फ्लेचर के नाम का चयन किया है।  

विश्वकप जीतने वाली भारतीय टीम के कोच रहे गैरी कर्स्टन का कार्यकाल विश्वकप के बाद समाप्त हो गया था। तब से ही टीम इंडिया के लिए नए कोच की तलाश जारी है। इसके लिए कई खिलाड़ियों के नाम की चर्चा हो रही थी।  

शुरू से ही कयास लगाए जा रहे थे कि इंग्लैंड टीम के कोच रहे एंडी फ्लावर को टीम इंडिया का नया कोच बनाया जा सकता है। क्योंकि एंडी के प्रशिक्षण में इंग्लैंड टीम ने शानदार प्रदर्शन किया है। एंडी के मार्गदर्शन में ही इंग्लैंड की टीम ने जहां टी-20 का वर्ल्डकप जीता वहीं ऑस्ट्रेलिया को एशेज सीरीज में भी हराया था। 

एंडी फ्लावर ने इच्छा व्यक्त की थी कि वो कर्स्टन के बाद टीम इंडिया के कोच बनना चाहेंगे। ऐसे में बीसीसीआई ने डंकन फ्लेचर के साथ उनके नाम को कोच पद के लिए चयन किया है। इन दोनों में से ही कोई एक कर्स्टन के बाद टीम इंडिया का अगला द्रोणाचार्य होगा।  

वहीं इंग्लैंड क्रिकेट बोर्ड भी फ्लावर के कार्यकाल को अगले 3 साल के लिए बढ़ाना चाहता है। लेकिन एंडी फ्लावर ने इसको लेकर अपनी कोई सहमति नहीं दी है। वैसे इंग्लैंड के विश्व कप में क्वॉर्टरफाइनल से बाहर होने के बाद फ्लावर छुट्टियां मना रहे हैं। ईसीबी की तरह इंग्लैंड केखिलाड़ी भी चाहते हैं कि फ्लावर टीम का कोच बने रहें।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलूरु के खिलाड़ी क्रिस गेल ने वेस्टइंडीज क्रिकेट बोर्ड पर बरसते हुए कहा है कि बोर्ड के बुरे बर्ताव के कारण ही उन्होंने घरेलू दौरे की बजाय आर्ईपीएल में खेलना ज्यादा बेहतर समझा।  

गेल का यह बयान डब्लूआईसीबी के उस बयान के महज एक दिन बाद आया है जिसमें बोर्ड ने कहा था कि वह गेल के रवैये से निराश है कि क्योंकि वह रिहैबिलिटेशन कार्यक्रम को छोड़कर आईपीएल में खेल रहे हैं।    

बोर्ड ने कहा गेल को चोट के कारण ही आगामी वेस्टइंडीज की पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ सीरीज के शुरुआती दो मैचों से बाहर रखा गया था ताकि उनके पूरी तरह फिट हाने के बाद सीरीज के शेष मैचों में लिया सके। 

वहीं गेल ने जमैका के एक रेडियो स्टेशन को बताया कि बोर्ड ने बारबाडोस में चल रहे ट्रेनिंग कैंप में आगामी दौरे के लिए खिलाड़ियों को चुना लेकिन उनसे इस बारे में किसी ने कोई बात तक नहीं की। 

उन्होंने कहा, मैंने अपना ट्रेनिंग कार्यक्रम जारी रखा था लेकिन मुझे मीडिया के जरिए इस बारे में पता चला कि अंतरराष्ट्रीय एकदिवसीय और ट्वेंटी 20 टीम की घोषणा भी कर दी गई है और मैं उस वक्त स्तब्ध रह गया जब मैंने अखबार में पढ़ा कि गेल, सरवन और चंद्रपॉल टीम में शामिल नहीं है। 

आईपीएल में शामिल होने को लेकर गेल ने कहा, जब टीम की घोषणा हो चुकी थी और मुझे इस बारे में कुछ नहीं पता कि क्या हो रहा है और टीम में मेरा क्या भविष्य है तो मेरे पास रॉयल चैलेंजर्स में शामिल होने के अलावा और कोई विकल्प नहीं बचता था।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारतीय टीम के पूर्व कप्*तान सौरव गांगुली का करियर एक बार फिर चमक सकता है। अगर आईपीएल में खेलने का मौका उन्*हें नहीं भी मिला तो बतौर कोच उनका क्रिकेट करियर आगे बढ़ सकता है। बांग्*लादेश क्रिकेट बोर्ड (बीसीबी) उन्*हें यह मौका दे सकता है।

बांग्*लादेश क्रिकेट बोर्ड ने इस बात की पुष्टि कर दी है कि वह सौरव को अपनी टीम का बल्*ल्*ेबाज कोच बनाना चाहते हैं। बोर्ड के चेयरमैन मोहम्*मद जलाल युनूस ने कहा, 'हम सौरव की मदद चाहते हैं। उनका यहां काफी सम्*मान है। उनकी तकनीक हमारे बल्*लेबाजों को काफी मदद करेगी।' हालांकि सौरव को अभी बीसीबी की ओर से कोई औपचारिक पेशकश नहीं की गई है।

उधर, गांगुली के आईपीएल में हिस्*सा ले रही कोच्चि टस्*कर्स की टीम में शामिल होने के आसार बन रहे हैं। इंग्लैंड दौरे के मद्देनजर आईपीएल में हिस्सा ले रहे श्रीलंकाई क्रिकेटरों ने अपने बोर्ड की इच्*छा के मुताबिक जल्द ही स्वदेश लौटने का फैसला किया है। आईपीएल-4 में 11 खिलाड़ी ऐसे हैं जो मौजूदा श्रीलंका टीम का हिस्सा हैं।

इस बार के आईपीएल सीजन में कई उलटफेर करने वाली कोच्चि की टीम में महेला जयवर्धने और मुथैया मुरलीधरन जैसे स्*टार खिलाड़ी हैं। यदि श्रीलंकाई खिलाड़ी वापस लौट जाते हैं तो केरल की टीम सौरव को शामिल कर सकती है। बहुत संभव है कि उन्*हें महेला जयवर्द्धने की जगह टीम की कप्*तानी सौंप दी जाए। कोच्चि की तरफ से खेल रहे ऑस्*ट्रेलिया के दो ऑलराउंडर खिलाड़ी भी चोट के चलते अपने देश लौट गए हैं।

बीसीबी ने पहले भी गांगुली को कोच बनने की पेशकश की थी। तब पिछले साल बांग्*लादेश की टीम इंग्*लैंड दौरे पर जाने वाली थी। उस समय गांगुली ने यह पेशकश नहीं मानी थी।

गांगुली की दिलचस्*पी अभी मैदान पर खेलने में लगती है। वह अभी भी आईपीएल में हिस्*सेदारी को लेकर आशावादी बने हुए हैं। ऐसे में अगर बीसीबी उन्*हें दोबारा पेशकश करता है तो उम्*मीद है कि वह सलाहकार के तौर पर बांग्*लादेश टीम की मदद कर सकते हैं।

साढ़े तीन साल की कोचिंग के बाद जेमी सिडोंस ने हाल ही में विदाई ली है और बीसीबी में मुख्*य कोच का पद खाली हुआ है। यह पद भरे जाने की कवायद चल रही है। सूची में भारत के पूर्व  ऑल राउंडर बल्*लेबाज रॉबिन सिंह का भी नाम है।

गांगुली के नाम हैं कई कीर्तिमान

1996 में अपने पहले ही टेस्ट मैच में 131 रन बनाने वाले सौरव के नाम कई कीर्तिमान हैं। 1999 के विश्वकप में सौरव ने राहुल द्रविड़ के साथ श्रीलंका के खिलाफ 318 रन की साझेदारी की जो एक विश्व कीर्तिमान बना। उस मैच में गांगुली के 183 का व्यक्तिगत स्कोर और मुरलीधरन की गेंद पर चार लम्बे छक्के और ऑफ साइड के 'भगवान' के दर्शनीय चौके शायद ही कोई भूल पाए।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अपनी कप्तानी में भारत को 28 साल के बाद वर्ल्डकप खिताब दिलाने वाले झारखंड के क्रिकेटर महेंद्र सिंह धोनी ने वो कमाल दिखाया है जिसकी उम्मीद उन्होंने नहीं की होगी।

गुरुवार को टाइम मैगजीन द्वारा जारी किए गए वर्ष 2011 के विश्व के 100 सबसे प्रभावशाली लोगों की सूची में महेंद्र सिंह धोनी का भी नाम शामिल किया है।

टाइम ने धोनी के बारे में लिखा है कि जब उनकी कप्तानी में भारत ने 28 साल बाद वर्ल्डकप जीता तो ऐसा प्रतीत हुआ कि 121 करोड़ की आबादी वाला देश सड़कों पर जश्न मनाने उतर गया है।  :salut:

गौरतलब है कि इस सूची में सामान्यतः राजनीतिक, आर्थिक और समाजसेवी जगत के प्रभावशाली लोगों को ही शामिल किया जाता है। ऐसे में धोनी का इस लिस्ट में नाम आना किसी बड़ी उपलब्धि से कम नहीं है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बीसीसीआई का कड़ा रुख काम कर गया है और श्रीलंकाई क्रिकेट बोर्ड ने अपने खिलाडि़यों को वापस बुलाने का फैसला बदल दिया है। श्रीलंकाई खेल मंत्री ने इसका संकेत दे दिया। 

श्रीलंका द्वारा अपने खिलाडियों को बीच आईपीएल से वापस बुलाने को लेकर बीसीसीआई और श्रीलंका बोर्ड के बीच 'घमासान' मचा था। श्रीलंका बोर्ड अगले महीने शुरू हो रहे इंग्*लैंड दौरे के लिए अपने खिलाडियों को वापस बुलाने पर अड़ा था। बीसीसीआई ने धमकी दी कि यदि श्रीलंकाई खिलाड़ी बीच टूनामेंट से बाहर गए तो उनका आईपीएल का पैसा रोक दिया जाएगा। इसके बाद श्रीलंका का रुख नरम पड़ा।

श्रीलंका बोर्ड ने पहले 5 मई को अपने खिलाडि़यों को वापस बुलाया था। जाने से इनकार करने वाले मलिंगा को तो बोर्ड ने यहां तक चेतावनी दी थी कि यदि मलिंगा टीम के लिए नहीं खेलते हैं तो उन पर टीम में खेलने पर फिर से पाबंदी लग सकती है।

मलिंगा को कहां लगी 'चोट' 

लसिथ मलिंगा ने चोट का 'बहाना' बनाकर टेस्*ट सीरीज में खेलने से मना कर दिया था। लेकिन वह मुंबई इंडियंस के साथ अपना खेल जारी रखे हुए हैं। श्रीलंकाई क्रिकेट अधिकारियों को मलिंगा की चोट को लेकर संदेह है क्*योंकि वो आईपीएल के लिए लगातार खेल रहे हैं। जबकि मलिंगा ने बोर्ड को लिखे पत्र में कहा है कि वह चोट की वजह से इंग्*लैंड के खिलाफ टेस्*ट सीरीज में हिस्*सा नहीं ले सकते हैं। चीफ सेलेक्*टर दलीप मेंडिस ने कहा है कि मलिंगा ने बोर्ड से कहा कि वह 26 मई से शुरू हो रहे टेस्*ट सीरीज के लिए उपलब्*ध नहीं रहेंगे। उन्*होंने कहा, 'यह दिलचस्*प है कि मलिंगा चोटिल हैं और क्रिकेट भी खेल रहे हैं।'

चीफ सेलेक्*टर ने कहा कि मेंडिस को चेतावनी दी है कि वो अपने देश लौटकर चोट का इलाज कराएं। यदि वो श्रीलंका की नेशनल टीम के लिए उपलब्*ध नहीं हैं तो उनपर एक बार फिर टीम में खेलने पर पाबंदी लग सकती है। मेंडिस ने कहा, 'जब कोई खिलाड़ी यह दावा करता है कि वह चोटिल है तो उसे क्रिकेट खेलने के बजाय तत्*काल रिहैबिलिटेशन प्रोग्राम ज्*वाइन करना चाहिए।' उन्*होंने कहा कि चयनकर्ता मलिंगा को बता देंगे कि उसे नेशनल टीम के लिए खेलने के लिए फिट रहना है।

श्रीलंकाई खेल मंत्री महिंदानंदा अलुथगमागे ने कहा था कि आईपीएल में खेल रहे नेशनल टीम के खिलाडियों को इंग्*लैंड दौरे से पहले घर लौट आना चाहिए। भविष्*य में श्रीलंकाई खिलाडियों को किसी विदेशी लीग में खेलने की इजाजत तभी दी जाएगी जब इससे नेशनल क्रिकेट कैलेंडर पर कोई असर नहीं पड़ता हो। लेकिन गुरुवार की शाम उनके सुर बदल गए। उन्*होंने कहा, 'हमें बीसीसीआई से कई मेल मिले हैं। हम चयन समिति और क्रिकेट बोर्ड के अधिकारियों के साथ चर्चा करेंगे, ताकि खिलाडि़यों को वापस बुलाने की 5 मई की समयसीमा आगे बढ़ाई जा सके। खिलाडि़यों को 10 मई को इंग्*लैंड रवाना होना है। हम यह कार्यक्रम भी आगे बढ़ा सकते हैं। हम बीसीसीआई को नीचा दिखाना नहीं चाहते। भारत से हमारे अच्*छे संबंध हैं और हम ऐसे ही संबंध बनाए रखना चाहते हैं। '

गेल ने भी किया अपने बोर्ड को नाराज
गेल ने वेस्*टइंडीज क्रिकेट बोर्ड को यह कहकर नाराज कर दिया है कि वह पाकिस्*तान के खिलाफ पूरी होम सीरीज के लिए उपलब्*ध नहीं होंगे ताकि वो आईपीएल के लिए खेल सकें। उधर, वेस्*टइंडीज बोर्ड का कहना है कि वर्ल्*ड कप के दौरान गेल के पेट में चोट लगी थी और पिछले दो हफ्ते से जमैका में इसका इलाज करा रहे हैं। उन्*हें यह बताया गया है कि जब वो फिट होंगे तो उन्*हें नेशनल टीम में शामिल होना होगा।

लेकिन गेल ने अपने बोर्ड को यह कह कर चौंका दिया है कि चोट से उबरने के बाद वह अपनी नेशनल टीम के बजाय रॉयल चैलेंजर्स की ओर से खेलेंगे और उन्*हें आईपीएल की इस टीम का अनुरोध स्*वीकार भी कर लिया है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

क्रिकेट के भगवान कहे जाने वाले सचिन तेंडुलकर भारत के पहले ऐसे नागरिक बन गए हैं, जिनके ट्विटर पर सबसे अधिक फॉलोअर हैं। अब तक यह रिकॉर्ड पूर्व केंद्रीय मंत्री शशि थरूर के पास था। लेकिन सचिन ने उन्हें बहुत पहले ही पछाड़ पर ट्विटर पर नंबर वन हो गए थे।  

फिलहाल सचिन के ट्विटर एकाउंट को पूरी दुनिया में दस लाख से अधिक लोग फॉलो करते हैं। जबकि इसके बाद शशि थरूर, प्रियंका चोपड़ा, शाहरुख खान और अमिताभ बच्चन का नंबर आता है। शशि थरूर ने 26 महीने पहले जबकि प्रियंका चोपड़ा ने 28 महीने पहले ट्विटर पर अपना एकाउंट खोला था। इसके बावजूद वे दस लाख का आंकड़ा पार नहीं कर पाए। जबकि सिर्फ 12महीने पहले ही ट्विटर पर दस्तक देने वाले सचिन ने इतने कम समय में ही 10 लाख से अधिक फॉलोअर बना लिए।  

बस आठ लोगों को ही फॉलो करते हैं सचिन 

जहां सचिन को फॉलो करने वालों की संख्या दस लाख से अधिक हो गई है, वहीं सचिन अमिताभ बच्चन, जहीर खान, श्रीसंथ, युवराज सिंह, नरायण कार्तिकेय सहित कुल आठ लोगों को ही फॉलो करते हैं। यहां तक सचिन अपने फेवरिट कैप्टन महेंद्र सिंह धोनी और सौरभ गांगुली को भी फॉलो नहीं करते।  

शेनवार्न को भी नहीं टिक सके 

सचिन तेंडुलकर ने शेनवार्न को भी फॉलोअर की संख्या में बहुत पहले ही मात दे चुके हैं। शेनवार्न के फॉलोअर्स की संख्या चार लाख के ऊपर है तो सचिन उनसे दोगुने से भी अधिक हैं। वहीं, सचिन के फेवरेट कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी के 3.14 लाख फॉलोअर ही हैं। सचिन के समकक्ष रहे टीम इंडिया के पूर्व कप्तान सौरभ गांगुली के 1.24 फॉलोअर ही हैं। 

बॉलीवुड का है कब्जा 

सचिन तेंडुलकर और शशि थरूर को छोड़कर टॉप टेन में बॉलीवुड का ही कब्जा है। शेष आठ सबसे अधिक फॉलोअर बॉलीवुड के अदाकारों के नाम ही हैं। इसमें प्रियंका चोपड़ा के सबसे अधिक 9.59 लाख तो इसके बाद शाहरुख खान, अमिताभ बच्चन, सलमान खान, दीपिका पादुकोण, आमिर खान, प्रीटी जिंटा और ऋतिक रोशन हैं। 

ट्विटर पर टॉप टेन भारतीय 

सचिन तेंडुलकर : 10 लाख

शशि  थरूर : 9.86 लाख

प्रियंका चोपड़ा : 9.59 लाख

शाहरुख खान : 8.60 लाख

अमिताभ बच्चन : 6.79 लाख

सलमान खान : 6.72 लाख 

दीपिका पादुकोण : 6.32 लाख

आमिर खान : 6.17 लाख 

प्रीटी जिंटा :  5.51 लाख
ऋतिक रोशन : 5.38 लाख

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वेस्टइंडीज बोर्ड द्वारा क्रिस गेल को पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ वनडे सीरीज में न चुनने का फैसला कितना गलत साबित हुआ इसे पता चलने में हफ्ते से भी ज्यादा का वक्त नहीं लगा। दरअसल इसका फायदा बेंगलूरु को हुआ और नुकसान शाहरुख की सेना को। 

क्रिस गेल ने आईपीएल-4 में अपना पहला मैच खेलते हुए मात्र गेंदों में 55 शतक जड़ डाला। इस दौरान उन्होंने 10 चौके और 7 छक्के जड़े। यह आईपीएल 2011 का तीसरा शतक है। तीनों ही मौकों पर शतकीय पारी खेलने वाला बल्लेबाज नॉट आउट रहा है।गेल ने पहले तीन सत्रों की अपनी टीम केकेआर के खिलाफ जो बल्लेबाजी की उसे टीम के मालिक शाहरुख खान लंबे समय तक याद रखेंगे। उन्हें निश्चित रूप से ही अफसोस होगा कि आईपीएल-चार के लिए उन्होंने गेल को क्यों नहीं खरीदा। 

172 रनों के लक्ष्य का पीछा करने उतरी चैलेंजर्स की शुरुआत धमाकेदार रही और उसके सलामी बल्लेबाजों गेल और दिलशान ने पहले विकेट के लिए 123 रन जोड़े। लक्ष्मपति बालाजी की गेंद पर बोल्ड होने से पहले दिलशान ने 31 गेंदों पर छह चौकों की मदद से 38 रन बनाए।

मध्यक्रम के बल्लेबाज विराट कोहली 23 गेंदों पर तीन चौकों और एक छक्के की मदद से 30 रन बनाकर नाबाद लौटे। कोहली ने गेल के साथ मिलकर दूसरे विकेट के लिए 52 रन जोड़े।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुम्बई इंडियंस के लिए इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग में खेल रहे श्रीलंका के तेज गेंदबाज लसिथ मलिंगा ने शुक्रवार को टेस्ट क्रिकेट से संन्यास की घोषणा की।

मलिंगा ने कहा कि उनका शरीर क्रिकेट के सबसे लम्बे स्वरूप को जारी करने की इजाजत नहीं देता, लिहाजा वह इससे संन्यास ले रहे हैं। मलिंगा के मुताबिक ऐसा करते हुए वह अपने एकदिवसीय और ट्वेंटी-20 करियर को विस्तार देना चाहते हैं।

मलिंगा का यह फैसला क्रिकेट श्रीलंका के उस आरोप के बाद सामने आया है, जिसमें उसने मलिंगा पर अपनी चोट का बहाना करते हुए आईपीएल में खेलने का आरोप लगाया था।

बोर्ड ने कहा था कि मलिंगा को आईपीएल में खेल रहे देश के दूसरे खिलाड़ियों के साथ 18 मई को स्वदेश लौटना होगा, जिसके बाद उन्हें सुधार कार्यक्रम के लिए भेजा जाएगा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आईपीएल 4 में क्रिकेट के भगवान कहे जाने वाले सचिन तेंडुलकर जबरदस्त फॉर्म में हैं। लेकिन पंजाब के बल्लेबाज पॉल वल्थाटी से उनको जबरदस्त टक्कर मिल रही है।

आईपीएल में अपने प्रदर्शन से वल्थाटी ने सबको चौंका दिया है। पंजाब के कप्तान एडम गिलक्रिस्ट तो वल्थाटी की बल्लेबाजी के मुरीद हो गए हैं। वल्थाटी के बल्लेबाजी की हर स्टाइल गिलक्रिस्ट को पसंद आ रही है।

आईपीएल-4 के पहले मुंबई के रहने वाले वल्थाटी को कोई जानता भी नहीं था। यहां तक की वल्थाटी ने अब तक कोई रणजी मैच भी नहीं खेला है। लेकिन आईपीएल में उनका प्रदर्शन शानदार है। अपने प्रदर्शनों से वल्थाटी क्रिकेट के भगवान सचिन तेंडुलकर को भी पछाड़ दिये हैं।

स्ट्राईक रेट भी है शानदार

आईपीएल 4 में ऑरेंज कैप को लेकर सचिन तेंडुलकर और पॉल वल्थाटी में जबरदस्त टक्कर देखने को मिल रही है। पहले ऑरेंज कप पर तेंडुलकर कब्जा जमाते हैं तो ठिक उसके अगले मैच में ऑरेंज कैप को तेंडुलकर से वल्थाटी ले लेते हैं। वल्थाटी इस आईपीएल में अपने प्रदर्शन से सचिन तेंडुलकर को जबरदस्त टक्कर दे रहे हैं।

तेंडुलकर ने आईपीएल 4 में 236 रन बनाए हैं, जिसमें उनका सर्वाधिक स्कोर नाबाद 100 रन है। वहीं पॉल वल्थाटी ने 4 मैचों में 247 रन बनाए है, जिसमें सर्वाधिक स्कोर नाबाद 120 रन है। वहीं वल्थाटी का स्ट्राइक रेट जहां 168 का है, वहीं सचिन का स्ट्राइक रेट 117 का ही है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चोट का बहाना बनाकर टेस्*ट से संन्*यास लेने वाले श्रीलंकाई तेज गेंदबाज का वन डे और टी 20 मैचों से भी पत्*ता कट सकता है। मलिंगा ने 27 साल की उम्र में ही टेस्ट क्रिकेट से संन्यास लेकर सबको चौंका दिया है। टेस्ट से हटने का कारण उन्होंने दाएं घुटने की चोट को बताया है लेकिन यह समझा जा रहा है कि आईपीएल को महत्व देते हुए उन्होंने अपने देश के लिए खेलने से मना कर दिया।

मलिंगा ने वन-डे और टी-20 में खेलते रहने का फैसला किया है लेकिन श्रीलंका बोर्ड उनकी टीम से ही छुट्टी करने पर आमादा है। श्रीलंका क्रिकेट के शीर्ष सूत्र ने बताया कि मलिंगा को अब वनडे और टी 20 मैचों के लिए भी टीम में शामिल नहीं किया जाएगा। 

इससे पहले वेस्टइंडीज के क्रिस गेल ने भी इंडीज बोर्ड को पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ जारी वनडे सीरीज खेलने से मना कर रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरू का रुख किया तथा अपने पहले ही मैच में कोलकाता नाइटराइडर्स के खिलाफ 55 गेंदों में नाबाद 102 रन बनाकर जबर्दस्त फॉर्म का परिचय दिया।

आईपीएल को महत्व क्यों?
आईपीएल में खेलने से उन्हें प्रति सत्र 2.22 करोड़ रुपए मिलेंगे। इससे पहले के तीन सालों में भी वे 1.50 करोड़ प्रति सीजन के हिसाब से 4.50 करोड़ रुपए कमा चुके हैं। अपार धन के प्रलोभन के कारण ही उन्होंने राष्ट्र के प्रतिनिधित्व को तरजीह नहीं दी।

क्या कहा मलिंगा ने : घुटने की चोट के बावजूद वन-डे व टी-20 में खेलने के लिए कोई दिक्कत नहीं है, टेस्ट चूंकि पांच दिन का होता है तो उसमें दिक्कत होगी। मेरा घुटना पांच दिन का झटका नहीं सह सकता है। 2008 में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ घुटने की चोट ने इस तरह परेशान किया था कि 16 माह तक क्रिकेट से दूर रहना पड़ा था। राष्ट्रीय टीम के फिजियोथेरेपिस्ट से सलाह मशविरा के बाद ही मैं इस नतीजे पर पहुंचा कि टेस्ट मैचों से दूर होना ही उचित है।

मलिंगा की मजबूरी?
माना जा रहा है मलिंगा ने आगामी इंग्लैंड दौरे से बचने के लिए यह फैसला लिया। श्रीलंका का दौरा अगले माह से प्रारंभ होगा तथा पहला टेस्ट 26 मई से खेला जाएगा। मुंबई इंडियंस को आईपीएल के फाइनल में पहुंचने की उम्मीद है इसलिए 28 मई तक रुकना आवश्यक है। मलिंगा मुंबई इंडियंस के प्रमुख स्ट्राइक गेंदबाज हैं। यदि वे चले जाते हैं तो टीम की गेंदबाजी कमजोर हो जाएगी।

गेल भी नहीं खेलेंगे वनडे सीरीज
आईपीएल में चौके व छक्के बरसा रहे क्रिस गेल ने इंडीज बोर्ड पर खराब व्यवहार का आरोप लगाते हुए पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ वनडे सीरीज से हटने की बात कही है। सच्चाई यह है कि वे आर्थिक प्रलोभन में स्वदेश के प्रतिनिधित्व को महत्व नहीं दे रहे हैं। गेल को बेंगलुरू टीम ने ढाई करोड़ रुपए में अनुबंधित किया है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

श्रीलंकाई क्रिकेटर लसिथ मलिंगा के टेस्*ट क्रिकेट से संन्*यास लेने की घोषणा पर सवाल उठ रहे हैं। मलिंगा ने बोर्ड को जो ईमेल भेजा है, उसमें इस बात का कहीं जिक्र नहीं है।

श्रलंकाई क्रिकेट बोर्ड से जुड़े सूत्र के मुताबिक मलिंगा ने शनिवार को भेजे ईमेल में सिर्फ यह बताया है कि वह इंग्*लैंड में 3 टेस्*ट मैचों के लिए उपलब्*ध नहीं रहेंगे।

एक दिन पहले, शुक्रवार को मलिंगा ने एक बयान जारी कर दुनिया को टेस्*ट क्रिकेट से संन्*यास लेने की जानकारी दी। बयान के मुताबिक, 'मैंने बहुत सावधानी से विचार किया और तय किया टेस्*ट क्रिकेट से दूर रह कर मुझे 2012 के टी20 और 2015 के वर्ल्*उ कप में श्रीलंका का प्रतिनिधित्*व करने का लक्ष्*य हासिल करने में मदद मिलेगी।' 

बोर्ड को भेजे ईमेल में मलिंगा ने यह भी कहा है कि वह मंगलवार को कोलंबो पहुंचेंगे और बुधवार को चयनकर्ताओं से मुलाकात करेंगे। हालांकि मलिंगा के रवैये से बोर्ड नाराज है। सूत्र ने बताया कि मलिंगा को क्*लब क्रिकेट से पहले देश के लिए खेलने को महत्*व देना चाहिए था। फिर भी, हम उनकी बात सुनेंगे।

27 साल के मलिंगा ने करीब 30 टेस्*ट मैच खेले हैं। मलिंगा ने बयान में कहा था कि घुटने की चोट के बावजूद वन-डे व टी-20 में खेलने के लिए कोई दिक्कत नहीं है, टेस्ट चूंकि पांच दिन का होता है तो उसमें दिक्कत होगी। मेरा घुटना पांच दिन का झटका नहीं सह सकता है। 2008 में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के खिलाफ घुटने की चोट ने इस तरह परेशान किया था कि 16 माह तक क्रिकेट से दूर रहना पड़ा था। राष्ट्रीय टीम के फिजियोथेरेपिस्ट से सलाह मशविरा के बाद ही मैं इस नतीजे पर पहुंचा कि टेस्ट मैचों से दूर होना ही उचित है।

माना जा रहा है मलिंगा ने आगामी इंग्लैंड दौरे से बचने के लिए यह फैसला लिया। श्रीलंका का दौरा अगले माह से प्रारंभ होगा तथा पहला टेस्ट 26 मई से खेला जाएगा। मुंबई इंडियंस को आईपीएल के फाइनल में पहुंचने की उम्मीद है इसलिए 28 मई तक रुकना आवश्यक है। मलिंगा मुंबई इंडियंस के प्रमुख स्ट्राइक गेंदबाज हैं। यदि वे चले जाते हैं तो टीम की गेंदबाजी कमजोर हो जाएगी।

मंत्री से मीडिया नाराज

श्रीलंकाई मीडिया ने खेल मंत्री महिंदानदा अलुतगामगे के इस्*तीफे की मांग करते हुए उन पर खूब खीझ उतारी है। मीडिया की राय में खिलाडि़यों को आईपीएल से ज्*यादा महत्*व देश के लिए खेलने को देना चाहिए और आईपीएल से खिलाडि़यों को वापस बुलाने के फैसले से पलटने के बाद मंत्री को इस्*तीफा देना चाहिए। मंत्री ने इंग्*लैंड दौरे के मद्देनजर 5 मई तक खिलाडि़यों को भारत से वापस बुलाया था, लेकिन बाद में फैसला बदल दिया गया। अब खिलाड़ी 18 मई तक आईपीएल खेल सकते हैं।   श्रीलंका के अहम अखबार 'द आइसलैंड' ने लिखा कि मंत्री अपने वादे पर कायम नहीं रह सके, लिहाजा उन्*हें पद पर बने रहने का हक नहीं है।' 

आपकी राय 

क्*या मलिंगा 'डबल गेम' खेल रहे हैं? अगर हां, तो क्*या उन्*हें इसकी सजा नहीं मिलनी चाहिए? क्*या टेस्*ट के बदले आईपीएल को तरजीह देने में कुछ गलत है?अगर हां, तो फिर श्रीलंका सरकार क्*यों झुकी? ऐसे में सरकार भी दोषी नहीं है?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरू के खराब प्रदर्शन से उनके कोच रेय जेनिंग्स बहुत परेशान हैं। जेनिंग्स ने टीम की बेहतरी के लिए अपने स्ट्राइक गेंदबाज जहीर खान से रंग में आने की गुहार लगाई है।

वर्ल्डकप 2011 में भारत की जीत का अहम हिस्सा रहे जहीर पूरे टूर्नामेंट में शानदार रहे थे। 21 विकेट लेकर वर्ल्डकप में टॉप के गेंदबाज रहे जहीर का आईपीएल में प्रदर्शन औसत रहा है। जेनिंग्स ने जहीर को जागने का आग्रह करते हुए कहा है कि वो वर्ल्डकप जैसे ही जलवे बेंगलुरू टीम के लिए बिखेरें।

गौरतलब है कि आईपीएल में अबतक तेज गेंदबाज लासिथ मलिंगा का बोलबाला रहा है। उनके अलावा कोई अन्य तेज गेंदबाज अपनी गेंदबाजी से बल्लेबाजों में खौफ पैदा करने में कामयाब नहीं हुआ है। जेनिंग्स को जहीर से मलिंगा जैसे प्रदर्शन की उम्मीद है।

जेनिंग्स ने कहा, "जहीर का फार्म हमारे लिए चिंता का विषय है। वो ऐसा गेंदबाज है जो यदि लय पकड़ ले तो एक ही स्पैल में पासा पलट सकता है। लेकिन अभी वो शांत हैं। जहीर ने अब तक कुल 5 विकेट चटकाए हैं, जिसमें से तीन डेक्कन चार्जर्स के विरुद्ध मिली हार में आए थे।"

कोच जेनिंग्स

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारतीय क्रिकेट कंट्रोल बोर्ड (बीसीसीआई) ने इंग्लैंड क्रिकेट टीम के पूर्व प्रशिक्षक डंकन फ्लेचर को बुधवार को भारतीय क्रिकेट टीम का प्रशिक्षक नियुक्त करने का फैसला किया।

भारत को विश्व कप जिताने में अहम भूमिका निभाने वाले गैरी कर्स्टन का स्थान लेने वाले फ्लेचर का कार्यकाल दो वर्ष का होगा।

बुधवार को मुम्बई में हुई बीसीसीआई कार्यकारिणी की बैठक के दौरान फ्लेचर को भारतीय टीम के प्रशिक्षण की जिम्मेदारी सौंपने को लेकर फैसला किया गया।

बीसीसीआई सचिव एन. श्रीनिवासन ने पत्रकारों से कहा, "फ्लेचर का कार्यकाल दो वर्ष का होगा। वह वेस्टइंडीज दौरे में टीम के साथ नहीं होंगे क्योंकि वह अपने पूर्व करार को लेकर प्रतिबद्ध हैं।"

बीसीसीआई ने कर्स्टन के साथ काम कर चुके दक्षिण अफ्रीका के एरिक सिमंस को गेंदबाजी कोच बनाए रखने का फैसला किया है।

इसके साथ ही बीसीसीआई ने विश्व कप जीतने वाली टीम के सदस्यों को दी जाने वाली बोनस की राशि बढ़ाने का फैसला किया। शुरुआत में खिलाड़ियों को एक करोड़ रुपये देने की घोषणा की गई थी लेकिन अब सभी खिलाड़ियों को दो करोड़ रुपये मिलेंगे।

जिम्बाब्वे क्रिकेट टीम के कप्तान रह चुके फ्लेचर ने सिर्फ छह एकदिवसीय मैच खेले हैं। वह 1983 विश्व कप में खेलने वाली टीम का हिस्सा थे।

62 वर्षीय फ्लेचर अब ब्रिटेन के नागरिक हो चुके हैं। वह 2000 से 2007 तक इंग्लिश टीम के कोच रहे थे। फ्लेचर की देखरेख में ही इंग्लिश टीम ने 18 वर्ष के अंतराल के बाद एशेज श्रृंखला जीती थी।  अब उनके सामने टीम इंडिया को वनडे की नंबर एक टीम बनाने की चुनौती होगी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*आईपीएल के चौथे संस्करण में दर्शक ज्यादा रुचि नहीं ले रहे हैं। टीआरपी (टेलीविजन रेटिंग प्वाइंट) के ताजा आंकड़ों के मुताबिक टूर्नामेंट की रैंकिंग इसके चार साल के इतिहास में सबसे कम है।

टैम स्पोर्ट्स ने हाल ही में आईपीएल-4 के पहले 15 मैचों के बाद के टीआरपी आंकड़े जारी किए है। इस दौरान टूर्नामेंट की टीआरपी रेटिंग 4.36 रही, जो पिछले सत्र के मुकाबले 18 फीसदी कम है। यह रेटिंग देश के छह महानगरों के सर्वे पर आधारित है। आईपीएल-4 की रेटिंग आईपीएल-2 से भी कम है। हालांकि, तब इस टूर्नामेंट को दक्षिण अफ्रीका स्थानांतरित करने से इसकी रेटिंग में गिरावट आई थी।

ब्रांड वैल्यू में भी आई कमी : आईपीएल-4 को टीवी पर उम्मीद के मुताबिक दर्शक नहीं मिलने के तीन कारण माने जा रहे हैं। एक तो यह डेढ़ महीने तक चले वर्ल्डकप के तुरंत बाद हो रहा है। वहीं, मनीलाइफ– की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक आईपीएल के ब्रांड वैल्यू में 11 फीसदी गिरावट आई है। टीमों और मैचों की संख्या में वृद्धि को भी दर्शकों की रुचि में आई कमी का कारण माना जा रहा है।
श्री सत्*य साईं की महासमाधि के बाद एक नया विवाद सामने आ गया है। ऐसी खबर है कि सत्*य साईं का निधन 24 अप्रैल से पहले ही हो गया था। या फिर सत्*य साईं ट्रस्*ट में किसी को यह पता चल गया था कि आध्*यात्मिक गुरू जल्*द ही अंतिम सांस लेने वाले हैं।

सूत्रों के मुताबिक सत्*य साईं के पार्थिव शरीर को जिस ताबूत में रखा गया था वह चार अप्रैल को यानी बाबा के निधन के 20 दिन पहले ही खरीद लिया गया था।

गत 24 अप्रैल को सत्*य साईं की निधन की घोषणा के बाद तीन दिनों तक भक्*तों के दर्शन के लिए उनके पार्थिव शरीर को इसी फ्रीजर बॉक्*स (तस्*वीर में) में रखा गया था। यह बॉक्*स बेंगलुरू के कुमार एंड कंपनी इंटरनेशनल से खरीदा गया था जिसकी कीमत 1.07 लाख रुपये बताई जा रही है।

‘वीआईपी’ ब्रांड वाले इस बॉक्*स का ऑर्डर पुट्टापर्थी के राजेंद्रनाथ रेड्डी नामक शख्*स की ओर से दिया गया था। खरीदने वाले शख्*स ने मार्च के अंत में ही कुमार एंड कंपनी के एजेंट से संपर्क किया था और ऐसे बक्*से का ब्*यौरा मांगा। चार अप्रैल को रेड्डी ने इस ऑर्डर को कन्*फर्म कर एजेंट से बॉक्*स खरीद लिया।

हैरानी की बात यह है कि गत 28 मार्च से बाबा का इलाज करे डॉक्*टर और अस्*तपाल के अधिकारी भक्*तों को आश्*वासन देते रहे कि इलाज का बाबा पर असर हो रहा है। लेकिन बाबा को आईसीयू में भर्ती कराने से हफ्ते भर पहले ही फ्रीजर बॉक्*स का ऑर्डर किया जाना और ऐसे बॉक्*स की जानकारी के लिए रेड्डी द्वारा पूछताछ किया जाना बाबा के इलाज और उनके बेहतर होने के आश्*वासन पर संदेह पैदा जरूर करता है।

सत्*य साईं की बुधवार को हुई महासमाधि के बाद सत्*य साईं सेंट्रल ट्रस्*ट के सदस्*य आज एक बैठक करेंगे जिसमें बाबा के उत्*तराधिकारी का चुनाव किया जाएगा। बाबा के उत्*तराधिकारियों की दौड़ में सबसे आगे चल रहे सत्*यजीत पर सवाल उठ रहे हैं। आरोप है कि सत्*यजीत ने इलाज के दौरान कम खुराक दी और बड़ी मात्रा में दर्द निवारक दीं जिससे बाबा की तबीयत दिन ब दिन बिगड़ती गई। बाबा के आश्रम प्रशांति निलयम से सोने और हीरे से लदे ट्रक को आश्रम से शिफ्ट किए जाने के रहस्*य से भी पर्दा नहीं उठा है। ऐसे में ट्रस्*ट के सदस्*यों के सामने उत्*तराधिकारी चुनने की बड़ी चुनौती होगी।    
करीबी की साजिश से हुई सत्*य साईं बाबा की मौत?*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

नेहरू स्टेडियम में खेले गए लीग मुकाबले में डेक्कन चार्जर्स ने कोच्चि टस्कर्स केरल को 55 रन से पराजित कर दिया।

टॉस हारने के बाद पहले बल्लेबाजी करने उतरी डेक्कन की टीम ने निर्धारित 20 ओवर में सात विकेट के नुकसान पर 129 रन बनाए। इसके जवाब में बल्लेबाजी करने उतरी कोच्चि की टीम 16.3 ओवर में 74 रन ही बना सकी। डेक्कन की ओर से इशांत शर्मा ने शानदार गेंदबाजी करते हुए पांच विकेट चटकाए।

कोच्चि टस्कर्स केरल की शुरुआत खराब रही। कोच्चि के बल्लेबाजों में रविंद्र जडेजा ने 23, थिसारा परेरा ने 22, विनय कुमार ने 18 और महेला जयवर्धने ने चार रन बनाए। इसके अलावा सभी बल्लेबाज बिना खाता खोले पैवेलियन लौट गए।

कोच्चि की शुरुआत बेहद खराब रही और पहले ही ओवर में ब्रेंडन मैक्कुलम बिना खाता खोले पैवेलियन लौट गए। इसके बाद दूसरे ओवर में उसके तीन विकेट गिर गए। पार्थिव पटेल, रायफी गोमेज और ब्रैड हॉज खाता भी नहीं खोल पाए। तीनों इशांत शर्मा के शिकार बने। इसके बाद तीसरे ओवर में केदार जाधव बिना खाता खोले जबकि महेला जयवर्धने चार रन बनाकर आउट हो गए।

थिसारा परेरा 23 गेंदों में चार चौके की मदद से 22 रन बनाकर आउट हुए। रविंद्र जडेजा ने 35 गेंदों में दो चौके की मदद से 23 रन बनाए।

डेक्कन की ओर से इशांत शर्मा ने पांच विकेट चटकाए जबकि डेल स्टेन ने तीन विकेट हासिल किए। मनप्रीत गोनी और अमित मिश्रा को एक-एक विकेट मिला। 

इससे पहले नेहरू स्टेडियम में डेक्कन चार्जर्स ने पहले बल्लेबाजी करते हुए कोच्चि टस्कर्स केरल के सामने जीत के लिए 130 रनों का लक्ष्य रखा।

टॉस हारने के बाद पहले बल्लेबाजी करने उतरी डेक्कन की टीम ने निर्धारित 20 ओवर में सात विकेट के नुकसान पर 129 रन बनाए। डेक्कन की ओर से कप्तान कुमार संगकारा ने 64 और कैमरन व्हाइट 31 रनों का योगदान दिया। संगकारा ने 47 गेंदों में 10 चौके लगाए वहीं व्हाइट ने 34 गेंदों में दो चौके और एक छक्का लगया।

कोच्चि ने टॉस जीतकर चार्जर्स को पहले बल्लेबाजी करने के लिए आमंत्रित किया। चार्जर्स को पहला झटका सनी सोहल के रूप में लगा जब वह एक रन बनाकर रुद्रप्रताप सिंह की गेंद पर पगबाधा करार दे दिए गए।

इसके बाद शिखर धवन रुद्रप्रताप के दूसरे शिकार हुए। शिखर धवन 4, भरत चिपली 4, डेनियल क्रिस्टियन 9 रन बनाकर आउट हुए जबकि अमित मिश्रा और मनप्रीत गोनी खाता भी नहीं खोल सके। रवि तेजा आठ रन बनाकर नाबाद रहे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

श्रीलंकाई क्रिकेट टीम के पूर्व कप्*तान हसन तिलकरत्*ने ने शुक्रवार को एक सनसनीखेज खुलासे में कहा कि उनके देश में मैच फिक्सिंग आम बात हो गई है। उन्*होंने कहा कि श्रीलंका में मैच फिक्सिंग का 'खेल' लंबे समय से चल रहा है।

श्रीलंका के लिए 83 टेस्*ट और 200 वनडे मैच खेलने वाले तिलकरत्*ने ने एक टीवी शो के दौरान यह सनसनीखेज खुलासा किया। तिलकरत्*ने ने कहा, 'फाइनल (विश्*व कप) के लिए 4 खिलाड़ी क्*यों बदले गए? अगर हमने इसे रोका नहीं तो हमारा हाल भी पाकिस्*तान जैसा हो जाएगा।' हालांकि उन्*होंने यह भी कहा कि वो दावा नहीं कर रहे कि वर्ल्*ड कप फाइनल मुकाबले में श्रीलंकाई खिलाडियों ने मैच फिक्सिंग की ही थी। लेकिन यह जरूर कहा कि श्रीलंका में मैच फिक्सिंग 'कैंसर' की तरह फैल गया है। 

हालांकि श्रीलंका के खेल मंत्री महिंदानंद अलुथगमगे ने तिलकरत्*ने के आरोपों को सिरे से नकार दिया है। उन्*होंने कहा, ‘ऐसे दावे करने के बजाय तिलकरत्*ने को सबूत देने चाहिए। श्रीलंका का कोई भी खिलाड़ी मैच फिक्सिंग में नहीं शामिल है।’ 

2 अप्रैल को मुंबई में खेले गए वर्ल्ड कप फाइनल मैच में श्रीलंका ने अपनी टीम में चार बदलाव करते हुए एंजेलो मैथ्यूज, अजंता मेंडिस, रंगना हेराथ और चामरा सिल्वा की जगह तिषारा परेरा, सूरज रणदीव, नुवान कुलशेखरा और चामरा कपुगेदारा को मौका दिया था। टीम में इतने भारी बदलाव का अनुमान किसी को नहीं था। अब इस पर फिक्सिंग के संदर्भ में तिलकरत्*ने की ओर से सवाल उठाए जाने से मामला गहरा गया है। 

हसन ने कहा कि उनके देश में 1992 से ही फिक्सिंग चल रही है। उन्*होंने कहा कि भविष्*य में वह इसमें शामिल खिलाडि़यों के नाम भी  सामने लाएंगे।

तिलकरत्*ने ने संवाददाताओं से कहा, 'किसी को यह कलंक मिटाने के लिए आगे आना होगा। इनका एक नेटवर्क है, जिससे अलग निकलना मुश्किल है।'  उन्*होंने कहा कि कई खिलाडि़यों को चुप रहने के लिए पैसे भी दिए गए हैं।

तिलकरत्*ने 2003-2004 में श्रीलंकाई टेस्*ट टीम के कप्*तान थे। वैसे यह पहली बार नहीं है जब तिलकरत्*ने ने श्रीलंकाई क्रिकेट बोर्ड को आड़े हाथ लिया है। 2008 में जब उन्हें श्रीलंकाई टीम का मैनेजर बनने के दो दिन के बाद ही पद से हटा दिया गया था तो उन्*होंने उस वक्*त टिप्*पणी की थी कि श्रीलंका में क्रिकेट 'बुरे दौर' से गुजर  रहा है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इंग्लैंड के फिरकी गेंदबाज ग्रीम स्वान ने भारतीय टीम के नए कोच डंकन फ्लेचर को चेतावनी देते हुए कहा है कि यदि वो इंग्लिश खिलाड़ियों की कमजोरी टीम इंडिया को बताकर फायदा उठाने की सोच रहे हैं तो संभल जाएं। ऐसा करना फ्लेचर पर भारी पड़ सकता है।

ईस्ट लंदन के एक रेस्त्रां में भारतीय खाने का स्वाद लेते हुए स्वान ने कहा, मेरे मन में फ्लेचर को लेकर कोई दुर्भावना नहीं है। वो हमारी टीम के कुछ खिलाड़ी जैसे केविन पीटरसन और एंड्रयू स्ट्रास के कुछ खुफिया राज जानते हैं। लेकिन यदि वो सोच रहे हैं कि इस बात का फायदा उन्हें भारत के इंग्लैंड दौरे पर मिलेगा तो वो गलत हैं। वो हमें इतने अच्छे तरीके से नहीं जानते जितना कि वो सोचते हैं।

गौरतलब है कि इंग्लिश टीम के साथ अपने आठ साल के कार्यकाल में फ्लेचर ने हमेशा से स्वान को नजरअंदाज किया और उन्हें ज्यादा मौके नहीं दिए। 21 जुलाई को जब स्वान लॉर्ड्स के मैदान पर भारत के खिलाफ पहला टेस्ट खेलने उतरेंगे तब उनकी निगाहों में फ्लेचर के लिए अलग सी आग होगी।

हालांकि स्वान का कहना है कि उन्हें फ्लेचर से कोई गिला शिकवा नहीं है। दक्षिण अफ्रीका के दौरे पर फ्लेचर ने स्वान को एक भी मुकाबला खेलने नहीं दिया था। प्रोटीज दौरे से स्वान सिर्फ लंबा होटल का बिल और नाक पर चोट लेकर लौटे थे, जो कि उन्हें गुस्साए डेरेन गॉफ ने तोहफे में दी थी।

"यदि 10 साल पहले मैं टीम का कोच होता तो मैं भी मुझ जैसे युवा खिलाड़ी को मैच नहीं खिलाता। मेरे जैसे लोग अक्सर आसपास के लोगों के लिए मुसीबत बन जाते हैं," स्वान ने मजाकिया अंदाज में कहा। उस दौरे के बाद अगले सात साल तक स्वान का इंग्लिश टीम में चयन नहीं हुआ था। 

स्वान ने अपनी वनडे में वापसी सितंबर 2007 में श्रीलंका के खिलाफ की थी। लेकिन उनको करियर की ऊंचाइयों तक इंग्लैंड के मौजूदा कोच एंडी फ्लावर ने पहुंचाया। फ्लावर ने स्वान को मोंटी पनेसर के ऊपर तवज्जो देते हुए टीम के टॉप स्पिनर का स्थान दिया।

भारत जुलाई के महीने में इंग्लैंड का दौरा करेगा। इससे पहले टीम इंडिया नए कोच फ्लेचर के साथ मिशन वेस्ट इंडीज पर जाएगी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

. क्रिकेट की दो महान हस्ती कपिलदेव व सुनील गावसकर ने 62 वर्षीय डंकन फ्लेचर को टीम इंडिया का कोच बनाने की आलोचना की है। इन दोनों का तर्क है कि देशी कोच को यह दायित्व दिया जाना चाहिए था। इन्होंने मोहिंदर अमरनाथ को इसके लिए गैरी कस्र्टन का आदर्श विकल्प माना। साथ ही रॉबिन सिंह व वेंकटेश प्रसाद की सेवाएं लिए जाने का भी सुझाव दिया। 

गावसकर ने एक टीवी चैनल से बात करते हुए कहा कि भारतीय क्रिकेट में अब ज्यादातर खिलाड़ी हिंदी क्षेत्र के होते हैं, अत: देशी कोच हों तो कोच की बातों को समझना उनके लिए आसान होता। मोहिंदर की तारीफ करते हुए सुनील गावसकर ने कहा कि मोहिंदर टीम के जूनियर व सीनियर खिलाड़ियों से तालमेल बनाए रखने में सक्षम हैं। मोहिंदर के बारे में गावसकर ने यह भी कहा कि वे कई बार टीम इंडिया में वापसी कर चुके हैं। अत: वे विपरीत परिस्थिति में खिलाड़ी की मानसिकता क्या हो यह अच्छे से समझते हैं। 

कपिल ने कहा कि वेंकटेश प्रसाद को गेंदबाजी व रॉबिन सिंह को फील्डिंग कोच बनाया जाना चाहिए जैसा कि पहले दायित्व सौंपा गया था। कपिल ने कहा कि 2007 में देशी कोच के सहारे ही भारत ने टी-20 वल्र्डकप जीता था। डंकन फ्लैचर के बारे में कपिल ने कहा कि एक खिलाड़ी के रूप में मैं उनको याद नहीं रख पा रहा हूं

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग की मंडी में अपने हुनर के दम पर खिलाड़ी मोटी रकम हासिल करने में कामयाब रहे। लेकिन प्रतियोगिता शुरु होने के बाद उनका दम निकल गया। लाखों डॉलर में बिकने वाले नामी क्रिकेटर मैदान पर अपनी कीमत के माफिक प्रदर्शन करने में असफल रहे हैं। इन खिलाड़ियों का ग्राफ देखने के बाद इनके फ्रेंचाइजी यही सोच रहे होंगे, हाय मैंने इन्हें क्यों खरीदा।

आइए नजर डालते हैं कुछ ऐसे खिलाड़ियों पर...

रोबिन उथप्पा - पहले तीन सत्रों में रॉयल चैलेंजर्स बेंगलुरू से खेलने वाले रोबिन उथप्पा को आईपीएल की नई टीम पुणे वारियर्स ने 21 लाख डॉलर में खरीदा था। लेकिन अपनी कीमत के अनुरूप उथप्पा प्रदर्शन नहीं कर पा रहे हैं। मौजूदा टूर्नामेंट में उथप्पा ने 26.33 की औसत से सात मैचों में 156 रन बनाए हैं। अगर आंकड़ों पर गौर करें तो अबतक पुणे के मालिक सुब्रतो रॉय को उथप्पा का एक रन लगभग 6 लाख रुपए का पड़ा है।

इरफान पठान - टीम इंडिया के चयनकर्ताओं द्वारा दरकिनार हो चुके इरफान पठान पर दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स ने भरोसा जताते हुए 19 लाख डॉलर में खरीदा था। लेकिन हरफनमौला खिलाड़ी की पदवी पा चुके जूनियर पठान ने ना बल्ले से प्रदर्शन किया है और ना गेंद से। इरफान ने आईपीएल-4 में खेले आठ मुकाबलों में कुल 63 रन बनाए हैं और 6 विकेट चटकाए हैं। अगर आंकड़ों में देखा जाए तो इरफान के हर विकेट के लिए उनकी फ्रेंचाइजी 1 करोड़ 40 लाख रुपए लुटा रही है। 

सौरभ तिवारी - कप्तान महेंद्र सिंह धोनी जैसी हेयरस्टाइल के कारण मशहूर हुए झारखंड के सौरभ तिवारी को इस बार विजय माल्या ने अपनी टीम बेंगलुरू के लिए 16 लाख डॉलर में खरीदा था। लेकिन सौरभ ने अब तक कोई ऐसा प्रदर्शन नहीं किया है जिससे ये कहा जा सके कि वो इतनी बड़ी कीमत के हकदार हैं। पिछले साल मुंबई इंडियंस से अच्छा प्रदर्शन करने वाले सौरभ ने इस आईपीएल में अबतक खेले 7 मैचों में महज 95 रन बनाए हैं। आंकड़ों के आईने में माल्या ने सौरभ के प्रत्येक रन पर लगभग 7 लाख 50 हजार रुपए खर्च किए हैं।

इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग में नाम बड़े और काम छोटे वाली लिस्ट में सिर्फ भारतीय खिलाड़ी ही नहीं, बल्कि विदेशी क्रिकेटर भी शामिल हैं...

कैमरन व्हाइट - ऑस्ट्रेलिया के स्टार खिलाड़ी व्हाइट पर डेक्कन चार्जर्स ने बहुत भरोसा जताया था। उनके हुनर पर विश्वास करते हुए डेक्कन ने व्हाइट को 11 लाख डॉलर में खरीदा था। लेकिन व्हाइट ने अब तक आईपीएल-4 में अपनी चमक नहीं बिखेरी है। अब तक खेले 3 मुकाबलों में व्हाइट ने महज 63 रन बनाए हैं। आंकड़ों के मुताबिक व्हाइट का हर रन डेक्कन को लगभग 8 लाख रुपए का पड़ा है।

डेनियल क्रिश्चियन - आईपीएल नीलामी के दूसरे दिन सबसे महंगे खिलाड़ी रहे ऑस्ट्रेलियाई आलराउंडर 
डेनियल क्रिश्चियन टूर्नामेंट में सुपर फ्लॉप रहे हैं। क्रिश्चियन को डेक्कन चार्जर्स ने 9 लाख डॉलर में अपने साथ जोड़ा था, लेकिन ये कंगारू खिलाड़ी अपनी कीमत के अनुरूप प्रदर्शन नहीं कर सका है। क्रिश्चियन ने अबतक खेले 7 मुकाबलों में महज 17 रन की औसत से 117 रन बनाए हैं, साथ ही उन्होंने महज 3 विकेट चटकाए हैं।
रोस टेलर - विस्फोटक कीवी बल्लेबाज ने वर्ल्डकप में पाकिस्तान के खिलाफ आतिशी पारी खेली थी। लेकिन आईपीएल में वो एकदम फीके लग रहे हैं। राजस्थान रॉयल्स ने टेलर की प्रतिभा पर भरोसा करते हुए उन्हें 10 लाख डॉलर में खरीदा था। लेकिन वो उम्मीदों पर खरे नहीं उतर सके हैं। टेलर ने अबतक खेले 7 मुकाबलों में महज 95 रन बनाए हैं। हालांकि राजस्थान का प्रदर्शन ओवरआल अच्छा रहा है, लेकिन टेलर ने शिल्पा शेट्टी और राज कुंद्रा को निराश ही किया है। आंकड़ों के आईने में टेलर के प्रत्येक रन के लिए राजस्थान फ्रेंचाइजी लगभग पांच लाख रुपए लुटाए हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

आईपीएल में मुंबई इंडियंस और दिल्ली डेयरडेविल्स के बीच हुए मुकाबले में अंबाती रायडु हिट विकेट आउट हुए। क्रिकेट इतिहास में बहुत कम मौके ऐसे आए हैं जब किसी बल्लेबाज को विकेट से टकराने के लिए आउट करार दिया गया है। आइए एक नजर डालते हैं ट्वेंटी-20 क्रिकेटे के कुछ ऐसे ही अजीबोगरीब विकेटों पर...

पहले ही वर्ल्डकप में हुआ 'हादसा'

ट्वेंटी-20 क्रिकेट में पहला हिट विकेट का वाकया साल 2007 में हुए आईसीसी ट्वेंटी-20 क्रिकेट वर्ल्डकप में हुआ था।

12 सितंबर को केन्या और न्यूजीलैंड के बीच हुए मैच में कीवी गेंदबाज मार्क गिलेस्पी ने एक शॉर्ट पिच गेंद पर केन्याई बल्लेबाज डेविड ओबुया ने पुल शॉट खेलने का प्रयास किया। लेकिन ओबुया का संतुलन बिगड़ गया और खुद को संभालने के प्रयास में वो इतना पीछे चले गए और स्टंप्स से जाकर टकरा गए।

डिविलियर्स का हुआ डब्बा गुल

साल 2009 में दक्षिण अफ्रीका और ऑस्ट्रेलिया के बीच हुए ट्वेंटी-20 मुकाबले में हिट विकेट का सीन बना था। कंगारू तेज गेंदबाज शॉन टेट की एक गेंद प्रोटीज बल्लेबाज एबी डिविलियर्स की कमर पर जाकर लगी। इससे उनका संतुलन बिगड़ गया और उनके बल्ले से गिल्ली उड़ गई।

नहीं संभल पाए थे संगकारा भी

श्रीलंका के कप्तान कुमार संगकारा भी हिट विकेट का शिकार हो चुके हैं। 2009 में भारत, न्यूजीलैंड और श्रीलंका के बीच खेले गए कॉम्पेक कप के फाइनल में मेजबान लंका का सामना टीम इंडिया से था।

इस अहम मुकाबले में भारत द्वारा दिए 319 रन के लक्ष्य का पीछा करने उतरी श्रीलंका के कप्तान दुर्भाग्यवश हिट विकेट हो गए थे। हरभजन सिंह की एक गेंद पर शॉट खेलने के असफल प्रयास में संगकारा का बल्ला हाथ से फिसल गया और सीधे स्टंप्स में जाकर लगा। संगकारा को अंपायर ने हिट विकेट आउट दिया था। वो मुकाबला टीम इंडिया 46 रन से जीती थी। संगकारा का यह विकेट देखकर सुरेश रैना और आरपी सिंह पेट पकड़कर हंसने लगे थे।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ट्वेंटी20 क्रिकेट की लोकप्रियता भुनाने के लिए श्रीलंका क्रिकेट बोर्ड ने भी अब इंडियन प्रीमियर लीग (आईपीएल) की तर्ज पर टूर्नामेंट कराने का निर्णय लिया है। बोर्ड की प्रस्तावित योजना के मुताबिक वह जुलाई-अगस्त में श्रीलंका प्रीमियर लीग (एसपीएल) आयोजित करेगा।

सिंगापुर स्थित समरसेट एंटरटेनमेंट ने पांच वर्षो के लिए लीग के अधिकार खरीदे हैं। टूर्नामेंट के टीवी प्रसारण अधिकार श्रीलंका में ही बेचे जा चुके हैं। 18 दिन चलने वाले इस टूर्नामेंट में सात प्रांतीय टीमें बसनाहीरा, कंडूराता, नागेनहीरा, रूहुना, उथुरा, उवा, और वायंबा खेलेंगी। विजेता टीम चैंपियंस लीग टी-20 चैंपियनशिप के लिए क्वालीफाई करेगी। 

7 देशी और 4 विदेशी होंगे अंतिम 11 में : सभी टीमों के खिलाड़ी श्रीलंका क्रिकेट बोर्ड चुनेगा। सभी टीमों में अंतरराष्ट्रीय एवं स्थानीय खिलाड़ियों समेत 16 से 18 खिलाड़ी होंगे। प्रत्येक टीम में अंतिम ग्यारह में कम से कम सात देशी एवं चार विदेशी खिलाड़ी होंगे। हर टीम में पूर्व स्थानीय खिलाड़ी कोच की भूमिका में होंगे। 

नहीं होगी नीलामी : एसपीएल में आईपीएल की तरह ना तो फ्रेंचाइजी हैं और न ही खिलाड़ियों की नीलामी की कोई प्रक्रिया। लीग में अंतरराष्ट्रीय खिलाड़ियों को जरूरत के हिसाब से टीमों को आवंटित किया जाएगा, जिसका निर्णय बोर्ड की चयन समिति के हाथों में होगा। 

गेल, अफरीदी, दिखाएंगे जलवे : एसपीएल के लिए कई भारतीय खिलाड़ियों समेत कीरोन पोलार्ड, क्रिस गेल, शाहिद अफरीदी, डेनियल वेटोरी, डेनियल क्रिस्टियन, हर्शेल गिब्स, केविन ओ ब्रायन से संपर्क किया गया है। भारतीय क्रिकेट बोर्ड (बीसीसीआई) ने भी एसपीएल में अपने खिलाड़ियों के भाग लेने पर आपत्ति नहीं जताई है।

वैसे, जुलाई-अगस्त में भारत-इंग्लैंड टेस्ट सीरीज खेली जानी है। इसलिए लीग में प्रमुख भारतीय खिलाड़ियों के खेलने की संभावना कम है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

पाकिस्तान के प्रतिबंधित क्रिकेटर मोहम्मद आमिर एक और विवाद में फंसते नजर आ रहे हैं। पिछले साल लॉर्ड्स टेस्ट के दौरान स्पॉट फिक्सिंग करने के दोषी पाए गए 19 साल के तेज गेंदबाज मोहम्मद आमिर ने कथित तौर पर सरे काउंटी के एक मैच में शिरकत की है।

गौरतलब है कि आईसीसी की भ्रष्टाचाररोधी इकाई ने आमिर पर पांच साल का प्रतिबंध लगा रखा है, जिसके अंतरगत वो विश्वभर में किसी भी क्रिकेट प्रतियोगिता में नहीं खेल सकते। आईसीसी ने इस मसले में जांच शुरु कर दी है।

ब्रिटिश अखबार डेली मेल में छपी एक रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक आमिर ने शनिवार को क्रिकेट क्लब एडिंगटन के लिए सरे क्रिकेट लीग डिविजन वन मैच खेला था।

स्पॉट फिक्सिंग में दोषी पाए गए तीन पाकिस्तानी खिलाड़ियों पर आईसीसी ने कार्रवाई की थी, जिसके तहत आमिर पर पांच साल का, पूर्व कप्तान सलमान बट्ट पर 10 साल का और तेज गेंदबाज मोहम्मद आसिफ पर 7 साल का विश्वव्यापी प्रतिबंध लगाया गया थी।

इस प्रतिबंध के अंतरगत ये दागी तिकड़ी विश्व में किसी भी प्रतियोगी क्रिकेट टूर्नामेंट में नहीं खेल सकती। आईसीसी के प्रवक्ता कोलिन गिबसन ने कहा, "हम इस बात की जांच कर रहे हैं और यदि ये सही पाया गया तो इसे प्रतिबंध का उल्लंघन माना जाएगा। तीनों खिलाड़ियों पर लगा ये बैन दुनियाभर में होने वाले हर श्रेणी के क्रिकेट टूर्नामेंटों को कवर करता है।"

इंग्लैंड क्रिकेट बोर्ड के प्रवक्ता ने भी कहा है कि उन्हें इस बात की जानकारी है और वो आईसीसी को जांच में पूरी मदद करेंगे। एडिंगटन क्लब के कप्तान एजाज राजा ने किसी प्रकार की टिप्पणी करने से इंकार कर दिया है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

टीम इंडिया ने अंतिम वनडे भले ही 7 विकेट से गंवा दिया है, लेकिन बल्लेबाज रोहित शर्मा ने पूरी श्रृंखला में शानदार प्रदर्शन कर विश्व कीर्तिमानों की झड़ी लगा दी है।

तोड़ा 6 साल पुराना रिकार्ड

रोहित शर्मा ने पांच मैचों की सीरीज में 128.50 की औसत से रन बनाए। कैरिबियाई धरती पर द्विपक्षीय श्रृंखला में इतनी ज्यादा औसत से रन बनाने वाले पहले बल्लेबाज बन गए हैं। इससे पहले ये रिकार्ड दक्षिण अफ्रीका के बल्लेबाज बोएटा डिपेनार के नाम था, जिन्होंने 2005 में तीन पारियों में 111 की औसत से रन बनाए थे।

सचिन-गांगुली-कपिल देव को लगाया ठिकाने

रोहित शर्मा को उनकी धाकड़ बल्लेबाजी के लिए मैन ऑफ द सीरीज चुना गया। खराब फॉर्म से उबरते हुए शर्मा ने विदेशी धरती पर अपने बल्ले की चमक दिखाकर अपनी प्रतिभा का लोहा मनवा लिया है। रोहित शर्मा ने पांच मैचों में 128.50 की औसत से 257 रन बनाए जिसमें तीन अर्धशतक शामिल रहे। 

किसी भी भारतीय बल्लेबाज द्वारा वेस्ट इंडीज में ये सर्वश्रेष्ठ वनडे प्रदर्शन है। इस परफॉर्मेंस के साथ रोहित शर्मा ने पूर्व कप्तान सौरव गांगुली, सचिन तेंडुलकर, कपिल देव और मोहम्मद अजहरुद्दीन को एक ही बार में पछाड़ दिया है।

कैलिस-इंजमाम के क्लब में हुए शामिल

वेस्ट इंडीज की धरती पर एक द्विपक्षीय वनडे श्रृंखला में तीन अर्धशतक लगाने वाले रोहित शर्मा दूसरे बल्लेबाज भी बन गए हैं। उनके अलावा सिर्फ मोहम्मद कैफ ने ये कारनामा किया है। ओवरऑल बल्लेबाजों में दक्षिण अफ्रीका के डिपेनार, जैक कैलिस, और पाकिस्तान के इंजमाम उल हक वेस्ट इंडीज के खिलाफ एक सीरीज में तीन अर्धशतक लगाने का कीर्तिमान हासिल कर चुके हैं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भारत-वेस्टइंडीज के बीच अंतिम टेस्ट मैच में धोनी के फैसले के समर्थन में कोच फ्लेचर के बाद पूर्व भारतीय कप्तान अजीत वाडेकर भी आ गए। धोनी के फैसले का स्वागत करते हुए वाडेकर ने बताया कि वेस्टइंडीज के खिलाफ डोमिनिका में खेले गए तीसरे और आखिरी टेस्ट को समय से पहले समाप्त करने का फैसला एकदम सही था। उन्होंने बताया कि धोनी ने उस समय हालात के मद्देनजर मैच ड्रा कराकर एकदम सही निर्णय लिया।

वाडेकर ने कहा कि भारत सीरीज में १-क् से आगे था और इसके बाद उसे इंग्लैंड के महत्वपूर्ण दौरे पर जाना था। यदि भारत ने वेस्टइंडीज के खिलाफ बारबाडोस में दूसरा टेस्ट जीत लिया होता तो धोनी भी हर कप्तान की तरह तीसरे टेस्ट में आगे खेलने का फैसला करते। उन्होंने कहा कि डोमिनिका में टेस्ट के दौरान मध्यक्रम में राहुल द्रविड़ और वी वी एस लक्ष्मण बहुत सहज नहीं लग रहे थे।

यदि उन दोनों में से कोई एक भी खिलाड़ी आउट हो जाता तो ड्रे¨सग रूम में काफी घबराहट भरा माहौल हो जाता। भारत को जीत के लिए ९६ गेंदों में ८६ रन बनाने थे जो आसान नहीं था। वाडेकर ने कहा कि इन सब बातों के मद्देनजर खेलने का निर्णय लेना सही नहीं होता। यदि भारत यह टेस्ट हार जाता तो सीरीज १-१ से बराबर हो जाती और इंग्लैंड के खिलाफ सीरीज से ठीक पहले ऐसा होना सही नहीं होता। इससे भारतीय टीम के मनोबल को गहरा धक्का लगता।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वेस्टइंडीज के अनुभवी बल्लेबाज शिवनारायण चंद्रपाल ने भारत के खिलाफ डोमिनिका टेस्ट में विपरीत परिस्थितियों में बनाए गए शतक को अपने करियर की सर्वश्रेष्ठ पारियों में से एक बताया है। वेस्टइंडीज की दूसरी पारी में जब चंद्रपाल बल्लेबाजी के लिए उतरे थे तो मेजबान टीम 40 रन पर अपने तीन बल्लेबाज गंवा चुकी थी। ऐसी परिस्थिति में उन्होंने लगभग आठ घंटे तक क्रीज पर संघर्ष करते हुए 343 गेंदों में नाबाद 116 रन की जुझारू पारी खेली।

चंद्रपाल ने अपना पहला टेस्ट खेल रहे कर्क एडवर्डस और फिदेल एडवर्डस के साथ अहम साझेदारियां करते हुए भारत को निश्चित जीत से वंचित कर दिया। हालांकि भारत १-क् से यह सीरीज जीतने में कामयाब रहा। वेस्टइंडीज क्रिकेट बोर्ड (डब्ल्यूआईसीबी) द्वारा जारी एक बयान में चंद्रपाल ने कहा के वे इसे अपनी सर्वश्रेष्ठ पारियों में से एक मानते हैं। उन्होंने कहा कि जब वे बल्लेबाजी करने उतरे थे, तो परिस्थितियां टीम के पक्ष में नहीं थीं।

उन्होंने कहा कि मैच के पांचवें दिन ऐसी पिच पर बल्लेबाजी करना आसान नहीं था। पिच में असमान उछाल था और गेंदबाजों को टर्न मिल रहा था। ऐसे में आपको संयम और सावधानी से खेलने की जरूरत थी। चंद्रपाल को उनकी मैच बचाऊ पारी के लिए मैन आफ द मैच चुना गया। 36 वर्षीय चंद्रपाल ने कहा कि ऐसी परिस्थिति में आप अपना स्वाभाविक खेल नहीं खेल सकते हैं। चंद्रपॉल के अनुसार इस मैच में उन्होंने अपना सारा अनुभव झोंक दिया था। भारतीय कप्तान धोनी ने रन बनाने के सभी मौके लगभग बंद कर दिए थे। ऐसे में रन बनाने के लिए हमें काफी मेहनत करनी पड़ी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इंग्लैंड टीम भारत को 21 जुलाई से शुरु हो रही चार मैचों की टेस्ट सीरीज में हराकर आईसीसी टेस्ट रैंकिंग में शीर्ष पर पहुंच सकती है। बस उसे मौजूदा नंबर 1 टीम को 2-0 या 3-1 से मात देनी होगी। ये टीम इंडिया के लिए खतरे की घंटी हो सकती है।

टीम इंडिया के लिए अब शीर्ष पर बने रहना और भी मुश्किल हो गया है। शानदार फार्म में चल रही इंग्लैंड टीम और भारत के बीच होने वाली सीरीज टेस्ट क्रिकेट की श्रेष्ठता की जंग होगी। कप्तान एंड्रयू स्ट्रॉस सिर्फ यही बात जहन में रखकर मैदान में उतरेंगे कि उन्हें धोनी ब्रिगेड को हराना है और नंबर 1 टेस्ट टीम होने का सम्मान पाना है।

मौजूदा टेस्ट रैंकिंग में भारत 125 अंकों के साथ पहले स्थान पर है, जबकि इंग्लैंड 117 अंकों के साथ तीसरे पायदान पर काबिज है। दूसरे स्थान पर 118 अंकों के साथ दक्षिण अफ्रीकी टीम मौजूद है।

भारत को शीर्ष स्थान से अपदस्थ करने के लिए इंग्लैंड को धोनी के धुरंधरों को किसी भी हाल में 2-0 या 3-1 से हराना होगा। यदि वो चार मैचों की सीरीज को 1-0 या 2-1 से जीतते हैं, तो वो सिर्फ दक्षिण अफ्रीका को हटाकर दूसरे पायदान पर पहुंचेंगे, लेकिन नंबर 1 नहीं बन पाएंगे।

गौरतलब है कि इंग्लैंड के सभी खिलाड़ी इस बात का ऐलान कर चुके हैं कि उनका एकमात्र लक्ष्य भारत को खदेड़कर अव्वल टेस्ट टीम बनने का है। और इस सीरीज में वो ये साबित कर देंगे कि टेस्ट क्रिकेट का बादशाह बनने के सही हकदार वो ही हैं।

हाल ही में ऑस्ट्रेलिया को उसी के घर में पीटकर एशेज सीरीज पर कब्जा बरकरार रखने वाली इंग्लैंड टीम का मनोबल सातवें आसमान पर है। एंड्रयू स्ट्रॉस की अगुवाई में इंग्लैंड ने ऑस्ट्रेलिया को 3-1 से करारी शिकस्त दी थी। 

अब अपने घर में खेल रही इंग्लैंड के भारतीय टीम के खिलाफ सीरीज से पहले हौंसले बुलंद हैं।

आपकी राय - क्या इंग्लैंड टीम भारत को बुरी तरह से हराकर टेस्ट रैंकिंग ने नंबर 1 बन पाएगी? या कप्तान धोनी अपना जादू चलाकर बरकरार रखेंगे बादशाहत?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Fastest fifties in ODI


Balls, Batsmen, Team, Vs, At, ON
17, ST Jayasuriya, SL, Pak, Singapore, 07.04.1996
18, SP O’Donnell, Aus, SL, Sharjah, 02.05.1990
18, Shahid Afridi, Pak, SL, Nairobi, 04.10.1996
18, Shahid Afridi, Pak, Net, Colombo, 21.09.2002
19, MV Boucher, SAF, Ken, Cape Town, 22.10.2002
19, JM Kemp, SAF, ZIM, Durban, 27.02.2005
19, BB McCullum, NZ, Ban, Queenstown, 31.12.2007
19, Ross Taylor, NZ. Ire, Aberdeen, 01.07.2008
19, DJ Hussey, Aus, WI, St Kitts, 06.07.2008
20, Shahid Afridi, Pak, Ind, Kanpur, 15.04.2005
20, Shahid Afridi, Pak, SAF, Durban, 07.02.2007
20, BB McCullum, NZ, Can, St Lucia, 22.03.2007
20, DJ Sammy, WI, SAF, North Sound, 24.05.2010

----------


## aawara

रोचक जानकारियोँ से भरा हुआ एक ग्यानवर्धक और अदभूत सूत्र.जारी रखेँ

----------

